#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap 12.6

## shengna

Anybody has it yet?

See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## surgeArrester

wala pa


Sent from my HP 14 Notebook PC using Tapatalk

----------


## glcruise

Sorry.. I can't help you..

----------


## koroosh_kabir

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## surgeArrester

Sorry

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## f.ghezeljeh

salam
koroosh khan
etap 12.6 ya 12.5 ro cr-akesho share kon aziz.

----------


## f.ghezeljeh

salam
koroosh khan
etap 12.6 ya 12.5 ro cr-akesho share kon aziz.

----------


## kronozs

Please share

----------


## S64S

i have 12.6

----------


## Rudi Tua

I have the legal 12.6 by our company. I've use it. Good.

----------


## Rudi Tua

A friend of mine told me that if u got the c r a c k of 11th version, then it goes also for up to 12.6. He said he have tried

----------


## fr.wardana

Ruditua: yep i believe that info is correct, what we really need now is the activation code

----------


## fx007

until someone shares dl link for 12.6 no activation code, for sure

See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## nodongle.biz

Where the installation files of ETAP 12.6 are available?

----------


## fx007

exactly, noone wants to share, everyone wants solutions... lol

----------


## koroosh_kabir

> Where the installation files of ETAP 12.6 are available?



in my pc  :Loyal:

----------


## manuel_cv

> in my pc



LOL...  :Emmersed:

----------


## abbasdivian

hello, really do you have EtAP 12.6? If yes, Please share it, i need for your help, thank you very much

----------


## etapexpert

> I have the legal 12.6 by our company. I've use it. Good.



Please share the key. we will definitely maintain your legal matter.  :Smile:

----------


## etapexpert

I am well satisfied with 7.5 Itself.

----------


## ahadjarian

Any body who send me download link for sure give a full version to sender. Email me on geosofts@gmail.com

----------


## Daemonarch

I need ETAP 12.5 can anyone help me to get it?

----------


## orlyboy

> I am well satisfied with 7.5 Itself.



Precisely correct!

----------


## orlyboy

> I am well satisfied with 7.5 Itself.



Precisely correct!

----------


## hopeful

hello all,


It seems to me that version 12.6 is still on 4SHARED but it's protected by a password.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## manuel_cv

> hello all,
> It seems to me that version 12.6 is still on 4SHARED but it's protected by a password.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Those files where uploaded by ms98121@yahoo.com. E mail him and maybe we can get the password. He wants money or software, being ****** for emtp 2.6.1 or ****** for cyme 7.

----------


## hopeful

manuel_cv

Thanks for that useful information. 
I will ask him for the password and share if I succeeded.
even if I don't have any software listed , but I could help it for --------.

----------


## hopeful

manuel_cv

Thanks for that useful information. 
I will ask him for the password and share if I succeeded.
even if I don't have any software listed , but I could help it for --------.

----------


## manuel_cv

hopeful, if you can give me your e mail. Thanks.

----------


## hopeful

Hi manuel_cv,

I 'm not able to send to you a private message, on this website, it seems to me that script does not function, i get an error "glossaryentry.php on line 363".
and I don't want put my e-mail in public section.
I prefer that you give me your e-mail

----------


## nileshksuthar

any installation procedure or MED@@ine for this 12.6?
please provide me, my Id is nksuthar@yahoo.com.

----------


## nileshksuthar

any installation procedure or MED@@ine for this 12.6?
please provide me, my Id is nksuthar@yahoo.com.

----------


## hopeful

> Those files where uploaded by ms98121@yahoo.com. E mail him and maybe we can get the password. He wants money or software, being ****** for emtp 2.6.1 or ****** for cyme 7.



Hi manuel

I have not been able to get password from, he gave me an answer "That's not free". So we're back to square one.
Surely i can provide a --------  to those who provide a link for 12.6.

----------


## manuel_cv

> Hi manuel
> 
> I have not been able to get password from, he gave me an answer "That's not free". So we're back to square one.
> Surely i can provide a --------  to those who provide a link for 12.6.



hopeful, you receive my private message?

----------


## hopeful

> hopeful, you receive my private message?



Nothing at all ...
I didn't receive anything. :Concern:

----------


## khubar

If someone has password, please share

----------


## dejang84

> If someone has password, please share



Hehehe, aren't you the same guy who wrote on topic for Etap v12.5:




> koroosh_kabir is right, when we ask for a source here or in other forums no one is even sharing the source !!!!!!
> 
> I shared my own med with one who sent me the source in PM, and I see no reason to share with others ....
> 
> I have paid about 15~18 years to learn Rev.-Eng. but many ppl here just looking for easy way .....




Looking for easy way this time? :-)See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## hopeful

hi all,
Does anyone can share install disk ?
if you need .......,   it would certainty be fruitful to share them.

----------


## dejang84

> hi all,
> Does anyone can share install disk ?
> if you need .......,   it would certainty be fruitful to share them.



Unfortunately I don't have it.

However, install disk for ETAP 12.5 is available for a long time, but nobody shared ....... for it since.
Can you maybe share at least activation code for it?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Joule

Could you share the password with us please?

----------


## cadguy

Just now finished Processing ETAP 12.5. Thanks to those who shared the installation disk. If you have 12.6 installation files you can share here or contact me personally.

----------


## cadguy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

These are the options enabled.

----------


## Joule

Please share the c.r.a.c.k files to activate the full version of Etap 12.5

----------


## cadguy

Now it looks much better. Share 12.6 installation to get this 12.5 working.

cheers.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Cadguy,
It would be very nice of u to share m_e_d_icine for etap12.5.
Thanks in advance

----------


## hesse21

Can you share activation code, please?. I install 12.5 but i can't make it work without activation code. And the m-e-d. of version 11 is work with this right? Thank for your answer

----------


## cadguy

12.6 solved.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

12.6 solved.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fx007

Hey guys, where do we DL 12.6?

See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## dejang84

We are all very grateful for your notification...

----------


## fx007

Guys, thanks to all who sent 12.6 install files.  After a long night fight, I give up  :Frown:

----------


## syntx

Oh fx007. Thanks for your effort trying. Let's hope someone can help you. 

Unfortunately I don't know how to work with it so I've could help

----------


## syntx

Oh fx007. Thanks for your effort trying. Let's hope someone can help you. 

Unfortunately I don't know how to work with it so I've could help

----------


## zenzehar

> Guys, thanks to all who sent 12.6 install files.  After a long night fight, I give up



No please man , you are our hope  :Frown:  .. others have done this job already but they are selling it ..

Please friend .. Try again  :Smile:

----------


## hopeful

Hi, 
anyone can send a link for 12.6 install disk ...
Thank for all, and I hope this will help us

----------


## cadguy

I can exchange etap 12.5 -------- for ixcube 410 --------.

thanks

----------


## Joule

Mr. FX007 can you share the Etap 12.6 please?

----------


## etapexpert

I found the 12.6 links here...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The link says it is 12, but I am sure it is 12.6.
I have not downloaded and checked this links since my laptop was already hanging with 11.0 and I uninstalled the same. 

Cheer !!!

----------


## Joule

Thanks Mr etapexpert, I was download but does have the c.r.a.c.k files, can you share please?

----------


## jsg680

Could you tell what's the password for Winrar file

----------


## Sreeram

I am M.Tech student looking for ETap. I dont have any version with me. Used it in my friend's college and indeed very useful and user friendly, was thinking to do may M.Tech project in it. . If any one can share the link to download eTap 7 with ----- (it seems from discussions some of you have it) that will be a great gesture. My desktop is windows 7 64 bit.Really waiting for some of you to reply,


Sreeram.See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## Sreeram

I am M.Tech student looking for ETap. I dont have any version with me. Used it in my friend's college and indeed very useful and user friendly, was thinking to do may M.Tech project in it. . If any one can share the link to download eTap 7 with ----- (it seems from discussions some of you have it) that will be a great gesture. My desktop is windows 7 64 bit.Really waiting for some of you to reply, ramanpandalam@gmail.com
Sreeram.

----------


## leonardo57

Hi everybody!

Can anyone help me with this cuestion?

i know there is a c.r.a.c.k to version 7.5 but for the rest of te version i dont know.

v7.5.2
v11
v12.5
v12.6

is possible to c.r.a.c.k some of this versions??

regards..

----------


## dhoms2014

asan na?

----------


## manuel_cv

Hurry up and download:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
No password.

By the way please upload to 4shared, because it is a better server for downloads.

----------


## smzakaullah

> Hurry up and download:
>  chrome://mega/content/secure.html#!ThBgSarB!BmkTKq6NJe5-8UbvlvhE4epoVrqCX9m9uoHoesZcJW4
> No password.
> 
> By the way please upload to 4shared, because it is a better server for downloads.



How to download???????????? and what

----------


## manuel_cv

> How to download???????????? and what



Click and 
[h=Thread: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]]1[/h]

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Manuel_cv,
Where is the m_e_d for etap12.6

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

> Hurry up and download:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> No password.
> ...



Dear Manuel,
Download and installed done but license not found. It's this a original version and required dongle?
Tq.

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

> Hurry up and download:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> No password.
> ...



Dear Manuel,
Download and installed done but license not found. It's this a original version and required dongle?
Tq.

----------


## lemo

Dear S64S and Manuel_cv,

Where is the m_e_d for etap12.6
pls send information

----------


## torang_70

here,----- etap 12.6.but password?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## manuel_cv

> Dear S64S and Manuel_cv,
> 
> Where is the m_e_d for etap12.6
> 
> 
> pls send information



I just provided installation files.See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## cEnginEEr

Hi
anyone has the original dongle? I need few info from original dongle to make solution
anyone share me the info I want, I can give him\her activation code to enable all features

----------


## cEnginEEr

Hi
anyone has the original dongle? I need few info from original dongle to make solution
anyone share me the info I want, I can give him\her activation code to enable all features

----------


## enatrel

> Please share



would you please shre in the comunity the links or e-mail me :lixflores90@hotmail.com?

----------


## kikxtreme

I have  :Smile:

----------


## enatrel

> I have



If you would like to share it send me an e-mail,lixflores90@hotmail.com,I all ready have diredcad2009 and Dltcad 2012

----------


## Joule

Hi Mr. Torang_70

Ca you provide the password for the file file winrar that contained the c.r.a.c.k of etap 12.6

----------


## enatrel

Ca you provide the password for the file file winrar that contained the c.r.a.c.k of etap 12.6

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## enatrel

Ca you provide the password for the file file winrar that contained the c.r.a.c.k of etap 12.6?

----------


## etapexpert

> I have



Can you share it ? you cant keep it for long time since I heard by etap people that version14 is going to be released soon. Which also completely different from etap12.6. :Highly Amused:

----------


## etapexpert

> I have



Can you share it ? you cant keep it for long time since I heard by etap people that version14 is going to be released soon. Which also completely different from etap12.6. :Highly Amused:

----------


## Benefic.H

Etap Power Station 7.0.0
Etap Power Station 7.5.0
Etap Power Station 11.0.0
Etap Power Station 12.5.0
Etap Power Station 12.6.0
DigSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2
CYME
Ansys Maxwell 3D v16.02
EPLAN v.2.3 Package
EMTPWorks 2.02
DIALux 4.12
DIALux evo 3.3
CalcuLuX 7.6.2.0
ReluxSuite 2014
PLS-CADD V9.20
SKM Power Tools 7.0
PTI PSSE v.32
Infolytica MagNet 7.4.1.4
Infolytica ElecNet 7.4.1.4
Infolytica OptiNet v7
ANSYS Simplorer 11.0
EDSA Technical 2005
Ansoft PExprt V7.0
Autodesk AutoCAD Electrical 2015
PSIM Professional 9.1.1
E3 Series 2012
NEPLAN 5.4.5
PSCAD 4.20 Professional
Autodesk AutoCAD Electrical 2015 Training Video


Altera Quartus II v14.0
Modelsim SE 10.1c
Xilinx ISE Design Suite 14.7
Xilinx Vivado 2014
ANSYS SIwave 7.0
Mentor Graphics PADS 9.5
Optiwave Products
Labcenter Proteus v8.1
Altium Designer 14.3.11
RSoft Photonics CAD Suite 7.1
NI Circuit Design Suite 13.0.1
Cadence OrCAD 16.6
Cadence Allegro Sigrity v16.62


SIMATIC Premium Studio 2009
Siemens Simatic PCS7 8.0
Siemens Simatic PCS7 V8.0 SP2
Automation Studio 5.2
SIMATIC STEP7 5.5 Professional Edition SP4 - Release 2014
WINCC Flexible 2008 SP3 - Release 2012
Simatic HMI WinCC 7.2
Simatic HMI WinCC 7.3
Autodesk AutoCAD P&ID 2015
fuzzyTECH 5.54


Optiwave Products
HSPICE 2013.03
Sonnet Suites 14
Ansys HFSS 15
CST Studio Suite v2014
Zeland IE3D 14.62
EMSS FEKO V6.0
AWR Design Environment 10.07.6079
Advanced Design System - ADS 2014
Agilent EMPro 2013
Agilent Genesys 2012
Agilent SystemVue 2013
Antenna Magus Professional v1.0.2
ANSYS Designer 8.0

NI LabView 2013+ Toolkits
NI LabVIEW 2014
Matlab R2014
COMSOL Multiphysics 4.4
Autodesk AutoCAD 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Benefic.H

Etap Power Station 7.0.0
Etap Power Station 7.5.0
Etap Power Station 11.0.0
Etap Power Station 12.5.0
Etap Power Station 12.6.0
DigSILENT PowerFactory 15.1.2
CYME
Ansys Maxwell 3D v16.02
EPLAN v.2.3 Package
EMTPWorks 2.02
DIALux 4.12
DIALux evo 3.3
CalcuLuX 7.6.2.0
ReluxSuite 2014
PLS-CADD V9.20
SKM Power Tools 7.0
PTI PSSE v.32
Infolytica MagNet 7.4.1.4
Infolytica ElecNet 7.4.1.4
Infolytica OptiNet v7
ANSYS Simplorer 11.0
EDSA Technical 2005
Ansoft PExprt V7.0
Autodesk AutoCAD Electrical 2015
PSIM Professional 9.1.1
E3 Series 2012
NEPLAN 5.4.5
PSCAD 4.20 Professional
Autodesk AutoCAD Electrical 2015 Training Video




Altera Quartus II v14.0
Modelsim SE 10.1c
Xilinx ISE Design Suite 14.7
Xilinx Vivado 2014
ANSYS SIwave 7.0
Mentor Graphics PADS 9.5
Optiwave Products
Labcenter Proteus v8.1
Altium Designer 14.3.11
RSoft Photonics CAD Suite 7.1
NI Circuit Design Suite 13.0.1
Cadence OrCAD 16.6
Cadence Allegro Sigrity v16.62


SIMATIC Premium Studio 2009
Siemens Simatic PCS7 8.0
Siemens Simatic PCS7 V8.0 SP2
Automation Studio 5.2
SIMATIC STEP7 5.5 Professional Edition SP4 - Release 2014
WINCC Flexible 2008 SP3 - Release 2012
Simatic HMI WinCC 7.2
Simatic HMI WinCC 7.3
Autodesk AutoCAD P&ID 2015
fuzzyTECH 5.54


Optiwave Products
HSPICE 2013.03
Sonnet Suites 14
Ansys HFSS 15
CST Studio Suite v2014
Zeland IE3D 14.62
EMSS FEKO V6.0
AWR Design Environment 10.07.6079
Advanced Design System - ADS 2014
Agilent EMPro 2013
Agilent Genesys 2012
Agilent SystemVue 2013
Antenna Magus Professional v1.0.2
ANSYS Designer 8.0

NI LabView 2013+ Toolkits
NI LabVIEW 2014
Matlab R2014
COMSOL Multiphysics 4.4
Autodesk AutoCAD 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## sounakroy

boss if u have ----- or -------- for ETAP 12.5 or 12.6 please share...otherwise no need to tell us what software u have already

----------


## Benefic.H

These version of ETAP software, have a Hard Lock dongle, so I can't upload here.

If someone need this software we'll can make exclusive dongle for them.

Best regards

----------


## mabdelslam

please send me the activation code my email is mo.abdelslam@gmail.com

----------


## tamayol

please send me too the activation code my email is tamayol69@yahoo.com

----------


## Benefic.H

My dear friends, with hard lock key, activation code is not matter!!!

----------


## restesam

Plz me activation code my email restesam@yahoo.com

----------


## Henryrcp

Hi, please send me the key Etap 12.6. henryrcp@live.com

----------


## sophaholic

> here,----- etap 12.6.but password?
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Guys, what's the password for etap 12.6 ----- from link above ?

----------


## Sreeram

Please send me etap 12.6 ---. My email is sreerampdm@gmail.com

----------


## wengzh

please send me the activation code my email is wengzhonghua33@gmail.com

----------


## Benefic.H

dear Friends, with my medication, you don't need any activation code. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj151857

Again a seller................... Dear Friend This is a educational & sharing forum. Please either share or leave.

See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## enatrel

Good day dears friends,someone who knos the password of this file?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I will Apreciate if anyone would share it,lixflores90@hotmail.com

----------


## Eng.soft2015

Dear Friends, 

If you want buy ETAP software and DigSILENT software with all of original version capability and features in very cheaper price, you'll can send message to me.

ETAP 12.6 - With all of module and features Just 400$ 

DigSILENT 15.1.2 -  With all of module and features Just 400$ 

we can send DVD and dongle everywhere with DHL Express Service but the price of shipment is depend on your location.

If you interested, you'll can send me message.

Email Address: Eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## restesam

Dear members plz stop these greedy seller

----------


## medmake

> Dear Friends, 
> 
> If you want buy ETAP software and DigSILENT software with all of original version capability and features in very cheaper price, you'll can send message to me.
> 
> ETAP 12.6 - With all of module and features Just 400$ 
> 
> DigSILENT 15.1.2 -  With all of module and features Just 400$ 
> 
> we can send DVD and dongle everywhere with DHL Express Service but the price of shipment is depend on your location.
> ...



It is so expensive.

----------


## cadguy

Pls contact me if you need it cheaper and unlimited usage.

Also I don't use any license utility. Simply ----- it and runnnnnnn !!!! No need to add those virtual LPT etc. etc. Just install, apply -----er and done !!

----------


## restesam

Pls contact me if you need it for free

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear restesam,
please provide the m-e-d for Etap12.6 my email sanjeevchhabra19(at the rate)rediffmail.com
sanjeevchhabra19

----------


## ubelikewow

> Pls contact me if you need it for free



I sent you a PM.  Please help.

----------


## mahfouz

I had completed download them but alas! does not contain the -------- !!!

----------


## smzakaullah

> Pls contact me if you need it for free



Dear restesam

Please send me on my email address smzakaullah@yahoo.com

----------


## tyenfi

Dear restesam

Please send me the etap12.6 med to  my email address tanyong0965@sina.com,thanks!

----------


## sophaholic

> Pls contact me if you need it for free



Dear resteam .. please sendt to : doni26.doni@gmail.com

Thank youSee More: Etap 12.6

----------


## raj151857

why don't u share here

----------


## mahfouz

Hi i have collected some activation codes ; plz try if one of them worked with etap 12.6
aq+u&dSFMJSKNASskzdN9exK/A@iWA24&Tx/
fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE
AfW#$jscCxH+ZJY3$?YYd#GbHpAysh5BBvKq
DW4zBT$8gti@BrvhXxDvaLvcmQ7H8XwfDRhW
%RZRSSNwC%Qrn%hRvCpRCw8+CvfpBx4tzfMu
U53ra2F9b#qZ9EFVATGfhEB7%ZEFiydBGxL&
Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K

----------


## ubelikewow

Did not work for V12.5 or V12.6





> Hi i have collected some activation codes ; plz try if one of them worked with etap 12.6
> aq+u&dSFMJSKNASskzdN9exK/A@iWA24&Tx/
> fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE
> AfW#$jscCxH+ZJY3$?YYd#GbHpAysh5BBvKq
> DW4zBT$8gti@BrvhXxDvaLvcmQ7H8XwfDRhW
> %RZRSSNwC%Qrn%hRvCpRCw8+CvfpBx4tzfMu
> U53ra2F9b#qZ9EFVATGfhEB7%ZEFiydBGxL&
> Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K

----------


## enatrel

mahfouz can you gieve me the carck please?lixflores90@hotmail.com

----------


## restesam

Dear friends carck of etap 11 works with versions 12.5 and  12.6 but u should install virtual machine  before applying the carck; I did it and it works 100% but the problem we need an valid activation code, I hope some one upload an valid activation code 
Cheers

----------


## Eng.soft2015

Dear Friend,
There is no ----- for ETAP 12.5 & 12.6 in internet. If you really need this software, you'll can send me email: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## Eng.soft2015

For Stable version with full function, I always available here: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## cadguy

Hi restesam,

if you proceeded so far, I think i should give you another clue.

Just apply any activation code like 0000000000 and see at one point it fails to check. ----- it and it will accept any code and some modules will be available. Then go on changing the codes till all are open. This is hit and trial method. Once you get all options available, Etap will start running, but with some nagg message. Then search for the similar position in other files and ----- them. All Done. In this manner you can run any version of ETAP. It took me almost 6 hours to make 12.5 work. Then just 1 hr job for for 12.6.  :Smile: 

cheers

----------


## smzakaullah

> Hi restesam,
> 
> if you proceeded so far, I think i should give you another clue.
> 
> Just apply any activation code like 0000000000 and see at one point it fails to check. ----- it and it will accept any code and some modules will be available. Then go on changing the codes till all are open. This is hit and trial method. Once you get all options available, Etap will start running, but with some nagg message. Then search for the similar position in other files and ----- them. All Done. In this manner you can run any version of ETAP. It took me almost 6 hours to make 12.5 work. Then just 1 hr job for for 12.6. 
> 
> cheers



Dear Cadguy and restesam

If you be kind enough to elaborate your point as how to proceed.  I have ETAP 11 working fine on my computer and also virtual machine installed. On virtual machine, I have windows xp whereas on real machine I have windows 7.

----------


## restesam

Dear  cadguy
i dont get your point. could u plz provide me with a detaiedl explanation

----------


## cadguy

Hi,

as I checked your forum activity I believe you have some basic knowledge of reversing. So just check that etapsdb.dll where it returns error for our licen string. Just make the comparison to zero and make it pass. It is somewhere near SPerm lib.

cheers

----------


## restesam

ok if get working code could u plz upload it

See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## cadguy

NEPLAN v5.5.4 solved.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sophaholic

Cadguy, please share for etap 12.6  :Smug:

----------


## okt9i6pehok

Dear restesam

Please send me the etap12.6 to my email address rta1980@mail.ru,thanks!

----------


## cadguy

I can give you in exchange for something. Please pm me.

----------


## sophaholic

> I can give you in exchange for something. Please pm me.



Why don't you share cadguy ...

----------


## cadguy

> Why don't you share cadguy ...



What you exactly mean by share ? I am sharing only. 

If you give me something of my requirement, I'll give it to you. that is called sharing.

Sorry. if you mean share = donate, I am not a social worker  :Big Grin:

----------


## restesam

No luck with etap med no one want to share

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

> What you exactly mean by share ? I am sharing only. 
> 
> If you give me something of my requirement, I'll give it to you. that is called sharing.
> 
> Sorry. if you mean share = donate, I am not a social worker



No u are not sharing but trying to sell in disguise

----------


## restesam

Dear members 
etap 11 med. works with version 12.6 but asks about valid activation code so let us focus on how find valid activation code

----------


## mahfouz

> Dear members 
> etap 11 med. works with version 12.6 but asks about valid activation code so let us focus on how find valid activation code



restesam is right ; also if we got etap 12.5 activation code it will wok too.

----------


## restesam

Dear mahfouz Did u try it

----------


## mahfouz

this is the first page of installation guide.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## raz

Who has the ****** for ETAP 12.6????

----------


## Eng.soft2015

Dear Engineer,

We have special offer for Christmas, you can buy ETAP 12.6 Professional version with all module and without any limitations.

50% discount from normal price. 

If you interested, you'll can send email to me: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## cadguy

Everyone should enjoy the Christmas !!

If you are interested for :

ETAP 12.6
Digsilent 15.2.1
NEPLAN 5.5.4

please PM me.

No dongle, Teamviewer support till successful installation.

cheers

----------


## serdds

----

----------


## serdds

----

----------


## serdds

> Everyone should enjoy the Christmas !!
> 
> If you are interested for :
> 
> ETAP 12.6
> Digsilent 15.2.1
> NEPLAN 5.5.4
> 
> all @ 50% discount please PM me.
> ...



Stop SPAMING this is not a market!

----------


## knox99

??????????

----------


## knox99

Dear adm
Plz block those two auctioneers

----------


## raz

Yes! this forum is for sharing

----------


## mahfouz

Hi cadguy
I when I am trying carck etap 12.6 , I succsed to bypass buss limit and module limit 
BUT I cannot edit any component and get message " A required resource was unavailable "
can you help me where the position in etaps.dll or even etaps.exe to get rid,    Another Clue from you Plz   :Fatigue:

----------


## vectors122

Dear friend
If u made any progress plz share it with us
Thx in advance

----------


## vectors122

Dear friend
If u made any progress plz share it with us


Thx in advanceSee More: Etap 12.6

----------


## raz

Please share the ****** for etap 12.6

----------


## sophaholic

> Please share the ****** for etap 12.6



Dear raz,

I am corresponding with "someone" in my gmail about ETAP 12.6

He said, ETAP 11 ----- works in ETAP 12.6

He gives me the cure ETAP 12.6 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

He said it works on XP .. could you test Raz ?

Instruction on that file

----------


## mahfouz

hi  sophaholic
I tried your cure and found the following:
1- It does not work for etap 11  at all and returns error
2- It runs for etap 12.6 and return this activation code  &nS/3QdcrsLMXKbUCMgF5&iJV?8jPqw%EMTu   but still Invalid unfortunately !!

----------


## sophaholic

> hi  sophaholic
> I tried your cure and found the following:
> 1- It does not work for etap 11  at all and returns error
> 2- It runs for etap 12.6 and return this activation code  &nS/3QdcrsLMXKbUCMgF5&iJV?8jPqw%EMTu   but still Invalid unfortunately !!



The activation code invalid ??? 

Did you run on XP ? Because"he" said it works on XP 

I will tell him about an invalid activation code ..

----------


## sophaholic

> hi  sophaholic
> I tried your cure and found the following:
> 1- It does not work for etap 11  at all and returns error
> 2- It runs for etap 12.6 and return this activation code  &nS/3QdcrsLMXKbUCMgF5&iJV?8jPqw%EMTu   but still Invalid unfortunately !!



The activation code invalid ??? 

Did you run on XP ? Because"he" said it works on XP 

I will tell him about an invalid activation code ..

----------


## knox99

Hi mahfouz
This serial number is for etap 7.5

----------


## mahfouz

hi sophaholic
Yes I have two systems on my pc xp & 7 and I installed both etap 11 and etap 12.6 
And I tested your cure in both systems and results as mentioned above !!!

----------


## knox99

Also I tested on win 7 it makes no scence we still needs the activation key

----------


## sophaholic

One guys,

Here is another solution from "him" about ETAP 12.6 : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Follow the instruction after extraction the file ...

----------


## vlady34

Incredible ....... I run sophaholic method. Friend, you're great. Thank You.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

> One guys,
> 
> Here is another solution from "him" about ETAP 12.6 : 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for Sharing! ETAP 12.6 is running now in Windows 8.1 64 Bits

----------


## raj151857

Dear sophaholic,


Please share the instructions. RegardsSee More: Etap 12.6

----------


## raj151857

Dear sophaholic,
 Please share the instructions, Does it required activation code if yes whats that. Request please share complete instruction for all brothers. Regards

----------


## sophaholic

> Dear sophaholic,
>  Please share the instructions, Does it required activation code if yes whats that. Request please share complete instruction for all brothers. Regards



All instructions on that file ...

Just follow it ..

----------


## restesam

Really it works for me;Thank you very much sophaholic you are the best keep on

----------


## restesam

One more thing is this licence for a life time or has limited time
Thx again

----------


## whiteron

Dear sophaholic,
Thank you very much!!!

----------


## mahfouz

Dear sophaholic,
finally solved
 Thank you very much!!!

----------


## Palms

Sir..please share..link for rom78.rar. I can not download from the link..

----------


## abekas

Dear sophaholic
The link for the file is dead
Please share with a new link
Thans a million

----------


## brom

Hi everybody
where is the installation file of etap 12.6

----------


## dejang84

Could somebody please reupload link for rom78.rar?
I can confirm that link is dead.

----------


## vectors122

Link is not dead it woks with me
Great Thxxxxxxxxxx sophaholic for u r share we hope good guys upload dig 15.2 med

----------


## jackyl_83sg

> One guys,
> 
> Here is another solution from "him" about ETAP 12.6 : 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sophaholic,

the download file is not longer available. Please upload again.

ThxSee More: Etap 12.6

----------


## dejang84

> Link is not dead it woks with me
> Great Thxxxxxxxxxx sophaholic for u r share we hope good guys upload dig 15.2 med



Could you please reupload somewhere else since I am getting following error:

"The file you requested (id bfeb1dff) does not exist. It might have been deleted due to inactivity (no downloads) or due to not complying with our terms."

Thanks in advance.

----------


## raj151857

> Really it works for me;Thank you very much sophaholic you are the best keep on



Dear Sophaholic and Restesam,

 the download file is not longer available. Please upload again.

 Best Regards

----------


## vlady34

Share:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vectors122

Hi sphaholic
Some analysis are missing or not included in the licence which are
1- voltage stability 
2- small signal stabilty
3- electromagnetic transient
It will be nice if u can fix it
Thx very much for u r help

----------


## raj151857

> Share:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Successfully Installed ETAP 12.6,--- Highly  appreciated Vladimir Thanks a ton, God Bless the team.

----------


## surgeArrester

Thanks for the --------. Greatly and highly appreciated.

I have been using this ETAP v12.6 doing some transient stability studies. I have noticed that when we load the saved project it sometimes display "INCORRECT PARAMETER". But still the project is loaded and still you can do the analyses.

Sometimes, upon invoking the calculation, it displays "error something2x EXIT CODE 9".. but if we save the project and reload again, it works OK.

Also, the invoking the calculation it says "Memory full".. restarting ETAP resolves this scenario and the analysis is ok.

Has anyone tried this? What do you think is the cause?..  Thanks...

----------


## restesam

Dear vectors122

the version you are using is enterprise version,,, so the analysis option you wanted is available in commercial or professional versions
Good luck

----------


## restesam

Dear vectors122

the version you are using is enterprise version,,, so the analysis option you wanted is available in commercial or professional versions
Good luck

----------


## soong

the other site upoard please
4shared is blocked in my country

----------


## vectors122

Check it out

----------


## torang_70

Dear sophaholic,
Thank you

----------


## brom

please give link for etap 12.6 installation file

See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## jsg680

Dear sophaholic,
 Thank you

----------


## soong

dear vectors122

thanks for your help

----------


## sami183

thank you very much 
Dear sophaholic, restesam
you are very gentleman
thanks

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Many of us are doing analysis and we need commercial or professional versions. If any genius can get serial number for commercial or professional version it will be highly appericiated. Thanks in Advance.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

dear sophaholic
thanks for your contribution. The solution does not work with windows 7 but yes it works with windows xp and even if u don't install it and work the same files in external hard disk with windows xp it works perfectly . Regards and thanks . Keep sharing
Sanjeev Chhabra





> All instructions on that file ...
> 
> Just follow it ..

----------


## sophaholic

> dear sophaholic
> thanks for your contribution. The solution does not work with windows 7 but yes it works with windows xp and even if u don't install it and work the same files in external hard disk with windows xp it works perfectly . Regards and thanks . Keep sharing
> Sanjeev Chhabra



It works on my windows 7 64 bit

----------


## sophaholic

> dear sophaholic
> thanks for your contribution. The solution does not work with windows 7 but yes it works with windows xp and even if u don't install it and work the same files in external hard disk with windows xp it works perfectly . Regards and thanks . Keep sharing
> Sanjeev Chhabra



It works on my windows 7 64 bit

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Sophaholic,
Mine is windows 7 32 bit. On application of the m_e_d it not even goes to the first step.
Regards
Sanjeev Chhabra






> It works on my windows 7 64 bit

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Sophaholic,
Mine is windows 7 32 bit. On application of the m_e_d it not even goes to the first step.
Regards
Sanjeev Chhabra






> It works on my windows 7 64 bit

----------


## br1x

great  Sophaholic
the antidote run fine on win7 64 bit.
thanks very much

----------


## br1x

great  Sophaholic
the antidote run fine on win7 64 bit.
thanks very much

----------


## boom123

great Sophaholic
the antidote run fine on win7 32 bit. 


thanks very muchSee More: Etap 12.6

----------


## brom

Somebody give the link for etap 12.6 installation file

----------


## vlady34

> Somebody give the link for etap 12.6 installation file



Here it is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlady34

> Somebody give the link for etap 12.6 installation file



Here it is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ingo_dingo

Thanks Vlady, but which one:
h t t p s://mega.co.nz/#!ThBgSarB!BmkTKq6NJe5-8UbvlvhE4epoVrqCX9m9uoHoesZcJW4
or
h t t p ://www.4shared.com/rar/Kx4CmLVhba/-----_etap_126.html

The 4shared one doesn't work, is the mega.co.nz one OK?

----------


## ingo_dingo

Thanks Vlady, but which one:
h t t p s://mega.co.nz/#!ThBgSarB!BmkTKq6NJe5-8UbvlvhE4epoVrqCX9m9uoHoesZcJW4
or
h t t p ://www.4shared.com/rar/Kx4CmLVhba/-----_etap_126.html

The 4shared one doesn't work, is the mega.co.nz one OK?

----------


## cadguy

> Thanks for the --------. Greatly and highly appreciated.
> 
> I have been using this ETAP v12.6 doing some transient stability studies. I have noticed that when we load the saved project it sometimes display "INCORRECT PARAMETER". But still the project is loaded and still you can do the analyses.
> 
> Sometimes, upon invoking the calculation, it displays "error something2x EXIT CODE 9".. but if we save the project and reload again, it works OK.
> 
> Also, the invoking the calculation it says "Memory full".. restarting ETAP resolves this scenario and the analysis is ok.
> 
> Has anyone tried this? What do you think is the cause?..  Thanks...



I studied the med in detail. I can summarize it as follows :

What a proper med does ? Provide the correct data to the security check routine which it is asking for. Or bypass the routine and assign the correct value to the operand and tell it to move ahead.

What this med  does ? Pass through every check, return fail results in each case thereby consuming lots of time and memory. Finally redirect to run routine without flushing memory.

What may be result ? Long operation time, Momery Full, Buffer overrun, System hang up, Erroneous result.

About INCORRECT PARAMETER !

The file you saved with this med went to demo mode. Any file you save with this with transient stability or any other module which is not truely supported will go to demo mode and show that INCORRECT PARAMETER message on opening.

----------


## cadguy

> Thanks Vlady, but which one:
> h t t p s://mega.co.nz/#!ThBgSarB!BmkTKq6NJe5-8UbvlvhE4epoVrqCX9m9uoHoesZcJW4
> or
> h t t p ://www.4shared.com/rar/Kx4CmLVhba/-----_etap_126.html
> 
> The 4shared one doesn't work, is the mega.co.nz one OK?



Mega link ok.

----------


## surgeArrester

> I studied the med in detail. I can summarize it as follows :
> 
> What a proper med does ? Provide the correct data to the security check routine which it is asking for. Or bypass the routine and assign the correct value to the operand and tell it to move ahead.
> 
> What this med  does ? Pass through every check, return fail results in each case thereby consuming lots of time and memory. Finally redirect to run routine without flushing memory.
> 
> What may be result ? Long operation time, Momery Full, Buffer overrun, System hang up, Erroneous result.
> 
> About INCORRECT PARAMETER !
> ...



.
That explains it. It does show on opening etap files with "incorrect parameter" display. And shows it hangs up upon calculation in transient stability.

----------


## Eng.soft2015

If you need Reliable version of ETAP 12.6, I'll available here for you, just sent email to me: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## cadguy

ETAP 12.6
Digsilent 15.2.1
NEPLAN 5.5.4
PSCAD 4.5.4

All at one place  :Big Grin:

----------


## vlady34

It means that I can not rely on the data produced by ETAP. I'm simulating a network ASPEN and DigSilent, both throw me similar data but ETAP simulation results are very different with single-phase faults including generators.

----------


## restesam

Dear members
I have been using the cr@k uploaded recently, I got the following
1- execution of simulation results takes longer time than usual.
2- when I starting etap a msg displayed telling me to enter the activation code, at this point I have to apply the cra@k again, then it works well. I did this procedure every time starting etap.
3- running simulation for long period I.e (load flow, transient stability, faults analysis....etc) a nnag msg displayed said that the memory is full.
The funny thing, my OS is frozen and finally crashed and I lost all my important works. Really at this point I am very frustrated. 


So, dear members any one who wants to help, should tell us if his cr@k still under testing or nor complete,  to avoid harming others instead of helping them.
So, take it seriously before what happened to me repeats with another memberSee More: Etap 12.6

----------


## restesam

Dear members
I have been using the cr@k uploaded recently, I got the following
1- execution of simulation results takes longer time than usual.
2- when I starting etap a msg displayed telling me to enter the activation code, at this point I have to apply the cra@k again, then it works well. I did this procedure every time starting etap.
3- running simulation for long period I.e (load flow, transient stability, faults analysis....etc) a nnag msg displayed said that the memory is full.
The funny thing, my OS is frozen and finally crashed and I lost all my important works. Really at this point I am very frustrated. 
So, dear members any one who wants to help, should tell us if his cr@k still under testing or nor complete,  to avoid harming others instead of helping them.
So, take it seriously before what happened to me repeats with another member

----------


## raz

I think that is not complete but "CADGUY" told me that he will send the complete ****** for free  :Smile:

----------


## knox99

Ok ok then we shuold wait and send great thx to cadguy

----------


## vlady34

> I think that is not complete but "CADGUY" told me that he will send the complete ****** for free



I would be happy with the cock of DigSilent.

----------


## vlady34

> I think that is not complete but "CADGUY" told me that he will send the complete ****** for free



I would be happy with the cock of DigSilent.

----------


## raz

> Ok ok then we shuold wait and send great thx to cadguy



Was sarcasm ... he didn't told me anything. We need check the ****** for ETAP 12.6.

----------


## raz

> Ok ok then we shuold wait and send great thx to cadguy



Was sarcasm ... he didn't told me anything. We need check the ****** for ETAP 12.6.

----------


## knox99

Let us forget gossip and focus on how to fix ****** bugs any one have experience plz try to fix it .... I am sure after many failures we will succeed,  then let sellers play with thier cra@ked genius med...

----------


## surgeArrester

> It means that I can not rely on the data produced by ETAP. I'm simulating a network ASPEN and DigSilent, both throw me similar data but ETAP simulation results are very different with single-phase faults including generators.



I think it should be different. ASPEN doesn't use standards on fault calculations unlike ETAP. ETAP modifies the impedance of rotating machines as per standard. I think it is best to know this as an electrical engineer. But there are instances they are same, it really check on ETAP's inputs - I have done it before. 

Example:
In aspen, you model generators as generators but its equivalent in ETAP is the Utility. If you use generator, it will modify the impedance to be used in fault calculations - depending whether (half cycle,.. etc) fault.

----------


## abbasdivian

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


You can use following sites for downloading it, but these somtime work, and sotime don't work, you may have to test it several times.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abbasdivian

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


You can use following sites for downloading it, but these somtime work, and sotime don't work, you may have to test it several times.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlady34

> I think it should be different. ASPEN doesn't use standards on fault calculations unlike ETAP. ETAP modifies the impedance of rotating machines as per standard. I think it is best to know this as an electrical engineer. But there are instances they are same, it really check on ETAP's inputs - I have done it before. 
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> In aspen, you model generators as generators but its equivalent in ETAP is the Utility. If you use generator, it will modify the impedance to be used in fault calculations - depending whether (half cycle,.. etc) fault.



Thank you for your feedback. This day download the recloser events which are connected generators and single-phase faults that are registered are very similar to those obtained in ETAP. I read the IEC 60909 and support of ETAP (very full) and I understood what you mention. ETAP is superior to all the software I used.See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## vlady34

> I think it should be different. ASPEN doesn't use standards on fault calculations unlike ETAP. ETAP modifies the impedance of rotating machines as per standard. I think it is best to know this as an electrical engineer. But there are instances they are same, it really check on ETAP's inputs - I have done it before. 
> 
> Example:
> In aspen, you model generators as generators but its equivalent in ETAP is the Utility. If you use generator, it will modify the impedance to be used in fault calculations - depending whether (half cycle,.. etc) fault.



Thank you for your feedback. This day download the recloser events which are connected generators and single-phase faults that are registered are very similar to those obtained in ETAP. I read the IEC 60909 and support of ETAP (very full) and I understood what you mention. ETAP is superior to all the software I used.

----------


## vlady34

Help. I have the following error when installing the ETAP in another PC with windows 8 x64.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlady34

Help. I have the following error when installing the ETAP in another PC with windows 8 x64.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Does theetap12.6 rar has m_e_d
Sanjeev Chhabra





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## ingo_dingo

Are these the installation file for 12.6? Are they the same as  the one on page 6 or are they different?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## freedom54

> Thanks Vlady, but which one:
> h t t p s://mega.co.nz/#!ThBgSarB!BmkTKq6NJe5-8UbvlvhE4epoVrqCX9m9uoHoesZcJW4
> or
> h t t p ://www.4shared.com/rar/Kx4CmLVhba/-----_etap_126.html
> 
> 
> 
> The 4shared one doesn't work, is the mega.co.nz one OK?



this file there is any password?

----------


## vlady34

Mega no¡¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## vlady34

Please, who shares ODBC me a picture of windows ?. Thank You.

----------


## mahfouz

Yes and contains rom78 -----

----------


## ingo_dingo

> Yes and contains rom78 -----



Hi Mahfouz
Thanks for your reply, but what question is your "Yes" the answer to?

----------


## ingo_dingo

> Yes and contains rom78 -----



Hi Mahfouz
Thanks for your reply, but what question is your "Yes" the answer to?

----------


## mahfouz

> Does theetap12.6 rar has m_e_d
> 
> 
> Sanjeev Chhabra



Yes and contains rom78 -----See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## mahfouz

> Does theetap12.6 rar has m_e_d
> Sanjeev Chhabra



Yes and contains rom78 -----

----------


## tak2750

how to remove previous format in etap 12.6?
i dont want format for etap 11.
it is just waist of disck

----------


## tak2750

how to remove previous format in etap 12.6?
i dont want format for etap 11.
it is just waist of disck

----------


## knox99

I have the same problem of ODBC as vlady34 is there any suggested solution

----------


## vlady34

> how to remove previous format in etap 12.6?
> i dont want format for etap 11.
> it is just waist of disck



The problem is not installed or otiaccess otireport me. We solved it. If the windows is 32 bit you should go to Administrative Tools and open the ODBC data source, and then create the otiaccess otireport Access to the driver according to the version you have installed (so I resolved to windows 7 x32 with MS Office 2007). In the case of windows 64 bits (spent two days looking for solution for MS Office 2013) I had to install the ODBC access 32-bit 2010 (Microsoft Access Database Engine 2010) then create the two ODBC asking ETAP. What happens is that ETAP using Access as a driver.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlady34

> how to remove previous format in etap 12.6?
> i dont want format for etap 11.
> it is just waist of disck



The problem is not installed or otiaccess otireport me. If the windows is 32 bit you should go to Administrative Tools and open the ODBC data source, and then create the otiaccess otireport Access to the driver according to the version you have installed (so I resolved to windows 7 x32 with MS Office 2007). In the case of windows 64 bits (spent two days looking for solution for MS Office 2013) I had to install the ODBC access 32-bit 2010 (Microsoft Access Database Engine 2010) then create the two ODBC asking ETAP. What happens is that ETAP using Access as a driver.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tak2750

> The problem is not installed or otiaccess otireport me. If the windows is 32 bit you should go to Administrative Tools and open the ODBC data source, and then create the otiaccess otireport Access to the driver according to the version you have installed (so I resolved to windows 7 x32 with MS Office 2007). In the case of windows 64 bits (spent two days looking for solution for MS Office 2013) I had to install the ODBC access 32-bit 2010 (Microsoft Access Database Engine 2010) then create the two ODBC asking ETAP. What happens is that ETAP using Access as a driver.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanks for your answer.
but i could not repair the problem.
after i installed the etpa 12.6 .i manually deleted the previous format folder.
but the problem is every time that i start the etap .it create those flder again .

is it possible to upload more pics an explain haw to do it?

----------


## tak2750

> The problem is not installed or otiaccess otireport me. If the windows is 32 bit you should go to Administrative Tools and open the ODBC data source, and then create the otiaccess otireport Access to the driver according to the version you have installed (so I resolved to windows 7 x32 with MS Office 2007). In the case of windows 64 bits (spent two days looking for solution for MS Office 2013) I had to install the ODBC access 32-bit 2010 (Microsoft Access Database Engine 2010) then create the two ODBC asking ETAP. What happens is that ETAP using Access as a driver.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanks for your answer.
but i could not repair the problem.
after i installed the etpa 12.6 .i manually deleted the previous format folder.
but the problem is every time that i start the etap .it create those flder again .

is it possible to upload more pics an explain haw to do it?

----------


## vlady34

One question: How is the Star View is used to activate the operating sequence?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Adoration:  Since I solved it, you have to associate the relay to switch. Probe my model with version 11 and the results are identical, so the calculations of fault currents are working well.

----------


## vlady34

One question: How is the Star View is used to activate the operating sequence?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Adoration:  Since I solved it, you have to associate the relay to switch. Probe my model with version 11 and the results are identical, so the calculations of fault currents are working well.

----------


## Eng.soft2015

If you need ETAP 12.6, without ----- problem and fully work on All windows(Xp, 7, 8.1 32&64 bits) and fully module, I'll available here.
send email to me: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## Eng.soft2015

If you need ETAP 12.6, without ----- problem and fully work on All windows(Xp, 7, 8.1 32&64 bits) and fully module, I'll available here.


send email to me: eng.soft2015@gmail.comSee More: Etap 12.6

----------


## raz

> If you need ETAP 12.6, without ----- problem and fully work on All windows(Xp, 7, 8.1 32&64 bits) and fully module, I'll available here.
> send email to me: eng.soft2015@gmail.com



This place is for sharing for free.... Please remember that  :Smile:

----------


## vlady34

> Thank you for your feedback. This day download the recloser events which are connected generators and single-phase faults that are registered are very similar to those obtained in ETAP. I read the IEC 60909 and support of ETAP (very full) and I understood what you mention. ETAP is superior to all the software I used.



Really give equal values, I was wrong in entering the impedances in ETAP.

----------


## luis4170

Tested with Windows Vista 32 bits and Windows 7 64 bits (Home Premium).
In both cases de -------- works perfectly.

I have put the the instal**tion files, -------- and a Readme.txt tutorial for Vista 32 bits & W7 64 bits at the following location:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It is a single file 2.3 Gb.

----------


## luis4170

Tested with Windows Vista 32 bits and Windows 7 64 bits (Home Premium).
In both cases de -------- works perfectly.

I have put the the instal**tion files, -------- and a Readme.txt tutorial for Vista 32 bits & W7 64 bits at the following location:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It is a single file 2.3 Gb.

----------


## luis4170

To run previous versions (11.0 & 11.1) after apply 12.6 with --------, there are two options:


Option 1 (this happened me with Windows Vista 32 bits):
--------

a) Check at the following folder "C:\Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\" , if the previous Etap License Manager was or was not removed during installation of ETAP 12.6.0 (e.g. for ETAP 11.0.0 you will see a folder called "Etap License Manager 1100")

b) To run previous versions (11.0 & 11.1), before to open any of such versions:

b.1) Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services  [Herramientas Administrativas/Servicios]
b.2) Start "Etaps Lic Mgr" Service (with mouse Right buttom) [Iniciar]

c) To run again this version 12.6.0; before to open it:

c.1) Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services  [Herramientas Administrativas/Servicios]
c.2) Stop "Etaps Lic Mgr" Service (with mouse Right buttom) [Detener]



Option 2 (this happened me with Windows 7 64 bits):
--------

a) This option shall be used if previous Etap License Manager (11.0 & 11.1) was removed or corrupted during the installation of ETAP 12.6.0 (Check at "C:\Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\").

b) Be sure that "--------" has been applied to ETAP 12.6.0. (file echo1260.exe).

c) Run again ETAPInstaller.exe an select and run "ETAP License Manager 12.6.0". Uninstall the ETAP License Manager 12.6.0.

c) Reinstall the ETAP License Manager 11.0.0 or/and 11.1.0 (running the relevant ETAPInstaller.exe).

d) Applied the proper "--------" for ETAP 11.0.0 and 11.1.0.

e) After that, previous versions (11.0 & 11.1) and new version 12.6.0 should run `both without problems.


f) If you are going to run again this version 12.6.0; after runs ETAP 11, you shall do the following before open ETAP 12.6.0:

f.1) Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services  [Herramientas Administrativas/Servicios]
f.2) Stop "Etaps Lic Mgr" Service (with mouse Right buttom) [Detener]

g) After ETAP 12.6.0 will works.


This solution may be applied also instead of Option 1 (not tested yet).


For more older versions, 6.0 or 7.5, License managers a -------- "peta file" should be reinstalled.

----------


## luis4170

To run previous versions (11.0 & 11.1) after apply 12.6 with --------, there are two options:


Option 1 (this happened me with Windows Vista 32 bits):
--------

a) Check at the following folder "C:\Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\" , if the previous Etap License Manager was or was not removed during installation of ETAP 12.6.0 (e.g. for ETAP 11.0.0 you will see a folder called "Etap License Manager 1100")

b) To run previous versions (11.0 & 11.1), before to open any of such versions:

b.1) Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services  [Herramientas Administrativas/Servicios]
b.2) Start "Etaps Lic Mgr" Service (with mouse Right buttom) [Iniciar]

c) To run again this version 12.6.0; before to open it:

c.1) Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services  [Herramientas Administrativas/Servicios]
c.2) Stop "Etaps Lic Mgr" Service (with mouse Right buttom) [Detener]



Option 2 (this happened me with Windows 7 64 bits):
--------

a) This option shall be used if previous Etap License Manager (11.0 & 11.1) was removed or corrupted during the installation of ETAP 12.6.0 (Check at "C:\Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\").

b) Be sure that "--------" has been applied to ETAP 12.6.0. (file echo1260.exe).

c) Run again ETAPInstaller.exe an select and run "ETAP License Manager 12.6.0". Uninstall the ETAP License Manager 12.6.0.

c) Reinstall the ETAP License Manager 11.0.0 or/and 11.1.0 (running the relevant ETAPInstaller.exe).

d) Applied the proper "--------" for ETAP 11.0.0 and 11.1.0.

e) After that, previous versions (11.0 & 11.1) and new version 12.6.0 should run `both without problems.


f) If you are going to run again this version 12.6.0; after runs ETAP 11, you shall do the following before open ETAP 12.6.0:

f.1) Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services  [Herramientas Administrativas/Servicios]
f.2) Stop "Etaps Lic Mgr" Service (with mouse Right buttom) [Detener]

g) After ETAP 12.6.0 will works.


This solution may be applied also instead of Option 1 (not tested yet).


For more older versions, 6.0 or 7.5, License managers a -------- "peta file" should be reinstalled.

----------


## luis4170

-------- in my previous threads means medi*ine

----------


## raz

Luis4170 where you found the ******? Is the same of this forum?

----------


## Henryrcp

saludos Luis,por favor indica si el serial y la *******a son para version comercial, estudiantil o con restricciones en los modulos disponibles. por favor coloca solo el serial y la *******a





> Tested with Windows Vista 32 bits and Windows 7 64 bits (Home Premium).
> In both cases de -------- works perfectly.
> 
> I have put the the instal**tion files, -------- and a Readme.txt tutorial for Vista 32 bits & W7 64 bits at the following location:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Henryrcp

saludos Luis,por favor indica si el serial y la *******a son para version comercial, estudiantil o con restricciones en los modulos disponibles. por favor coloca un link con solo el serial y la *******a





> Tested with Windows Vista 32 bits and Windows 7 64 bits (Home Premium).
> In both cases de -------- works perfectly.
> 
> I have put the the instal**tion files, -------- and a Readme.txt tutorial for Vista 32 bits & W7 64 bits at the following location:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## raz

> Tested with Windows Vista 32 bits and Windows 7 64 bits (Home Premium).
> In both cases de -------- works perfectly.
> 
> I have put the the instal**tion files, -------- and a Readme.txt tutorial for Vista 32 bits & W7 64 bits at the following location:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Luis4170

I downloaded these files in Mega server and  the rar file have the SAME ****** provided before by "sophaholic". 

Don't download people.

----------


## raz

> Tested with Windows Vista 32 bits and Windows 7 64 bits (Home Premium).
> In both cases de -------- works perfectly.
> 
> I have put the the instal**tion files, -------- and a Readme.txt tutorial for Vista 32 bits & W7 64 bits at the following location:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Luis4170

I downloaded these files in Mega server and  the rar file have the SAME ****** provided before by "sophaholic". 

Don't download people.See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## kikxtreme

Parche disponible aqu&#237;...  :Big Grin:

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

is the ******e work for etap 12.5

----------


## luis4170

> Luis4170
> 
> I downloaded these files in Mega server and  the rar file have the SAME ****** provided before by "sophaholic". 
> 
> Don't download people.





Raz,

What is the problem with link*.

I clearly explained that I tested the medi*cine  mentioned in previous threads, "sophaholic", with Windows Vista 32 bits and Windows 7 64 bits (Home Premium), working perfectly without any limitation in the modules (except for Real Time modules).
Testing was done with two real projects, >800 busses, that were converted from 6.0 and 11.0.

Also, I clearly explained that I consolidated the installation* files and the medi*cine* in a single location (instead of different locations). I never said that it was a different one.

----------


## luis4170

> Luis4170
> 
> I downloaded these files in Mega server and  the rar file have the SAME ****** provided before by "sophaholic". 
> 
> Don't download people.





Raz,

What is the problem with link*.

I clearly explained that I tested the medi*cine  mentioned in previous threads, "sophaholic", with Windows Vista 32 bits and Windows 7 64 bits (Home Premium), working perfectly without any limitation in the modules (except for Real Time modules).
Testing was done with two real projects, >800 busses, that were converted from 6.0 and 11.0.

Also, I clearly explained that I consolidated the installation* files and the medi*cine* in a single location (instead of different locations). I never said that it was a different one.

----------


## raz

Luis4170

OK I understand you!. Dont be angry brother hehehe :P

In other point, Some people say that this ****** provided for "sophaholic" provide results with errors. I'm not sure about that. We need test the ETAP 12.6 with the results of others software like SKM, PSS/E and DISIGLENT. 

What do you think?

----------


## raz

Luis4170

OK I understand you!. Dont be angry brother hehehe :P

In other point, Some people say that this ****** provided for "sophaholic" provide results with errors. I'm not sure about that. We need test the ETAP 12.6 with the results of others software like SKM, PSS/E and DISIGLENT. 

What do you think?

----------


## vlady34

> Luis4170
> 
> OK I understand you!. Dont be angry brother hehehe :P
> 
> In other point, Some people say that this ****** provided for "sophaholic" provide results with errors. I'm not sure about that. We need test the ETAP 12.6 with the results of others software like SKM, PSS/E and DISIGLENT. 
> 
> What do you think?




I share two simulations to compare results.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlady34

> Luis4170
> 
> OK I understand you!. Dont be angry brother hehehe :P
> 
> In other point, Some people say that this ****** provided for "sophaholic" provide results with errors. I'm not sure about that. We need test the ETAP 12.6 with the results of others software like SKM, PSS/E and DISIGLENT. 
> 
> What do you think?




I share two simulations to compare results.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Vlady,
instead ofcomparing it with other software we should first check wether it is giving the same result using the previousa version like ETAP 11 then we should compare with other softwares.
Sanjeev Chhabra[/I]




> I share two simulations to compare results.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Vlady,
instead ofcomparing it with other software we should first check wether it is giving the same result using the previousa version like ETAP 11 then we should compare with other softwares.
Sanjeev Chhabra[/I]




> I share two simulations to compare results.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## vlady34

> Dear Vlady,
> instead ofcomparing it with other software we should first check wether it is giving the same result using the previousa version like ETAP 11 then we should compare with other softwares.
> Sanjeev Chhabra[/I]



I tested with version 14.1 of DigSilent (officially licensed) and Etap 11 the results are very similar to shared images.

----------


## vlady34

> Dear Vlady,
> instead ofcomparing it with other software we should first check wether it is giving the same result using the previousa version like ETAP 11 then we should compare with other softwares.
> 
> 
> Sanjeev Chhabra[/I]



I tested with version 14.1 of DigSilent (officially licensed) and Etap 11 the results are very similar to shared images.See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## jesusrperezd

Hey guys. Thanks for your cooperation.

I have installed ETAP 11 in mi PC, and I am very happy with it.

I alredy downloaded the ETAP 12.6 and also the ----- or --------.

I want to ask you something.

Can I install ETAP 12.6 without uninstall ETAP 11?

In a post says that this license is "Enterprise", what does it mean?, Does it have all the modules (load flow, short circuit....)??, Does it have the distance relay coordination module?

Regards from Venezuela

----------


## jesusrperezd

Hey guys. Thanks for your cooperation.

I have installed ETAP 11 in mi PC, and I am very happy with it.

I alredy downloaded the ETAP 12.6 and also the ----- or --------.

I want to ask you something.

Can I install ETAP 12.6 without uninstall ETAP 11?

In a post says that this license is "Enterprise", what does it mean?, Does it have all the modules (load flow, short circuit....)??, Does it have the distance relay coordination module?

Regards from Venezuela

----------


## 192

Hey guys, could you send me that cr@ck in email? My email is ascii192@gmail.com.
Thanks!

----------


## cadguy

@ jesusrperezd !

yes, u can install 12.6 keeping your v11 intact.

----------


## luis4170

> Hey guys. Thanks for your cooperation.
> 
> I have installed ETAP 11 in mi PC, and I am very happy with it.
> 
> I alredy downloaded the ETAP 12.6 and also the ----- or --------.
> 
> I want to ask you something.
> 
> Can I install ETAP 12.6 without uninstall ETAP 11?
> ...




No seas flojo y lee los posts. Está escrito en los posts 244 y 245.

----------


## luis4170

> Hey guys. Thanks for your cooperation.
> 
> I have installed ETAP 11 in mi PC, and I am very happy with it.
> 
> I alredy downloaded the ETAP 12.6 and also the ----- or --------.
> 
> I want to ask you something.
> 
> Can I install ETAP 12.6 without uninstall ETAP 11?
> ...




No seas flojo y lee los posts. Esta escrito en los posts 244 y 245.

----------


## jesusrperezd

Hola Luis. Creo que he sido bastante educado.
Como verás estoy consultando varias cosas,   ademas tu post 244 y 245 no lo entiendo, no se que es lo que quieres decir y de que trata tu explicación.
Saludos!

----------


## jesusrperezd

Hola Luis. Creo que he sido bastante educado.
Como ver&#225;s estoy consultando varias cosas,   ademas tu post 244 y 245 no lo entiendo, no se que es lo que quieres decir y de que trata tu explicaci&#243;n.
Saludos!

----------


## restesam

Power Systems Analysis Software

Power systems analysis and simulation software are ubiquitous in electrical engineering practice. Initially, they were used to quickly solve the non-linear load flow problem and calculate short circuit currents, but their use has been extended to many other areas such as power system stability, protection and coordination, contingency / reliability, economic modelling, etc.

This article provides a list of the most common software packages used for power systems analysis, and surveys both commercial and non-commercial software (listed in alphabetical order by vendor name).
Commercial Software
Advanced Grounding Concepts (WinIGS)

WinIGS is software for "Integrated Grounding System" (IGS) analysis. It has a straightforward graphical user interface (GUI) allowing quick and simple modelling of ground grids. After creating the model, you can observe effects of different fault current magnitudes applied to the grid and identify areas where touch and step voltage potential thresholds are exceeded (see Earthing Calculation - Touch and Step Potential Criteria. If necessary, one can easily go back to the model and mitigate for those personnel safety violations by adding bare copper conductor and ground rods (see general note below).

Software Note: Soil resistivity layer profiles are limited to two layers. The benefit is extremely quick solution times compared to a program that may run for an hour or so with a complicated soil model. Unfortunately, the results may not be as accurate and this could be life-threatening in areas with larger fault current sources and undersized ground grids.

The second function is the lightning analysis tool. There is a preset 3D library of substation equipment (bulk supply transformers, circuit breakers, switches, rigid bus structures, etc) where the user can input length, width, and height dimensions to create a full replica of the substation to then use for lightning protection design in the form of lightning mast structures and static shield wire. If one wants to save time and be more conservative, they can easily model all of the equipment as blocks. The tool allows one to apply either fixed angel theorem (recommended for 69kV, 350kV-BIL systems or below) or the rolling sphere method (some 69kV, 350kV-BIL yards and typically voltages above 69kV), but not both simultaneously (at this time). Note that it is easy to switch between the two when observing different sections of the substation yard. See IEEE 998-1996, Guide for Direct Lightning Stroke Shielding of Substations for more information on lightning protection.

General Note: The size of copper depends on the available amount of fault current, and typical sizes are 4/0 (212kcmil), 250kcmil, 300kcmil, 350kcmil, and 500kcmil. Ground rods are typically Copperweld copper-clad (copper-covered) steel, and are 8ft or 10ft. They can also be coupled together to achieve desireable, lower resistivity soil layers that may

See the website for a description of the expanded capabilities in the program, such as modelling remote substations as one network and calculating the system impedance, and others.

Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7
ASPEN

ASPEN (Advanced Systems for Power Engineering) are a California based company that develops the following separate Windows platform products:

OneLiner - short circuit and relay coordination program (and the Breaker Rating Module add-on checks the rating of circuit breakers against the short circuit currents they need to interrupt)
DistriView - integrated suite of voltage drop, short circuit, relay coordination, and harmonics and reliability calculation software for utility distribution systems
Power Flow Program - power flow program designed for the planning, design and operating studies of transmission, sub-transmission and distribution networks (includes a BASIC-style scripting language)
Line Constants Program - calculates electrical parameters of overhead transmission lines and underground cables
Relay Database - a repository of relay information for electric utilities and industrial facilities
Line Database - an electronic depository of data related to power lines and cables

BCP Switzerland (NEPLAN)

BCP Switzerland are a Zurich-based company and the developers of NEPLAN, a modular power systems analysis package.

NEPLAN has the following modules: load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, line parameter calculations, network reduction, harmonic analysis, investment analysis, dynamic simulation, reliability analysis, overcurrent and distance protection, earthing analysis, load forecasting, network optimisation tools, arc flash analysis and cable sizing. NEPLAN also features a C/C++ based programming language and MATLAB interface.
Commonwealth Associates (Transmission 2000)
Commonwealth Associates Inc are a Jackson, Michigan based company specialising in transmission and distribution services. Transmission 2000 is a proprietary product developed by Commonwealth Associates for the analysis of utility transmission systems.
Features of Transmission 2000 include load flow, constrained economic dis-----, transient stability, short circuit, protection analysis and calculation of line constants.
CYME
CYME International is a Canadian firm (now part of the Cooper Power Systems family) that develops an integrated suite of modular power engineering applications, as well as standalone applications for cable ampacity calculations and electromagnetic transients.
The integrated suite has a range of functions including load flow, short circuit, OPF, load balancing, load allocation / estimation, optimal capacitor placement, network forecaster, reliability, transient stability, harmonic analysis, dynamic motor starting, contingency, protection coordination, switching optimisation, GIS overlay, earthing grid design and arc flash analysis.
DIgSILENT (PowerFactory)
DIgSILENT GmbH is a German company that develops PowerFactory, a Windows-based integrated power systems modelling and analysis package. DIgSILENT PowerFactory is easy to use and caters for all standard power system analysis needs, including high-end applications in new technologies such as wind power and distributed generation and the handling of very large power systems. In addition to the stand-alone solution, the PowerFactory engine can be smoothly integrated into GIS, DMS and EMS supporting open system standards.
Some of the functions include power flow analysis, fault analysis, stability analysis, network reduction, protection analysis, electromagnetic transients analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, harmonic load flow, state estimation, contingency and reliability assessments, overhead line and cable parameter calculation, distribution network analysis, eigenvalue / modal analysis.
Features include a C++ style scripting language called the DPL and a single, integrated, flexible database.
DNV GL (SynerGEE Electric)
SynerGEE Electric is a power system analysis package developed by DNV GL. Functions include load flow, symmetrical and asymmetrical faults, capacitor placement, cable ampacity, contingency switching, switch optimization, harmonic impedance, motor starting, phase balancing, predictive reliability, and protective device coordination.
Energy Computer Systems (SPARD)
Energy Computer Systems is a Colombian company that develops SPARD mp Power, an integrated power systems analysis software package.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, harmonic analysis, automatic protection coordination, transient stability, OPF and optimisation tools.
Electrocon (CAPE)
Electrocon International are a Michigan based company and developers of the Computer Aided Protection Engineering (CAPE) software, a Windows-platform protection tool designed for high voltage transmission systems and distribution systems within electric power utilities. CAPE was first released in 1990.
Functions include short circuit analysis, protection coordination, relay settings and checking with a system simulator, load flow, OPF, short circuit reduction, breaker duty evaluation and line constants calculations.
EMTP-RV
The ElectroMagnetic Transients Program (EMTP) was first developed by Prof. Hermann Dommel in the 60s/70s for the analysis of electromagnetic transients. It was commercialised in 1987 and released as DCG EMTP and later EMTP96. EMTP-RV is the latest commercial released of the program, created by Jean Mahseredjian and currently being developed by POWERSYS.
EPFL (SIMSEN)
SIMSEN is a simulation software package for the analysis of power systems and adjustable speed drives. It is developed by the École Polytechnique Fdrale de Lausanne (EPFL). Analysis features include the simulation of electromagnetic transients in AC/DC networks, transient stability, general fault analysis and sub-synchronous Resonance (SSR).
ERACS
ERA Technology are a UK-based consultancy that also develop the power system analysis program ERACS. Features include: load flow, short circuit, arc flash analysis, harmonic studies, transient stability and protection coordination.
EasyPower
EasyPower LLC, founded in 1990 and based in Oregon, are the developers of EasyPower, an integrated power systems analysis software, with an array of products such as EasyPower, EasySolv, SafetyTracker and Oneline Designer. The flagship product, EasyPower, includes the following modules: arc flash analysis, power flow, short circuit, OPF, protective device coordination, dynamic stability, transient motor starting, and harmonic analysis.
Additional workflow enhancing modules include SmartPDC, which automates protective device coordination, and SmartDesign which automatically sizes feeders, breakers, switchgear, fuses, busway, MCCs, panels, etc to NEC requirements. The ScenarioManager feature allows the study of multiple system scenarios on the fly.
Oneline Designer is a cost effective solution for people who are dedicated to creating onelines, as well as system data collection and entry.
ETAP
Founded in 1986 and headquartered in Irvine, California, ETAP is a company specialising in electrical power system modeling, design, analysis, optimization, and predictive real-time solutions. To date, more than 50,000 licenses of the Companys ETAP and ETAP Real-Time products have been used in generation, transmission, distribution, and industrial power system projects around the world.
Functions include arc flash analysis, load flow analysis, short circuit analysis, motor starting, OPF, transient stability analysis, generator start-up, parameter estimation, cable sizing, transformer tap optimization, reliability assessment, transmission line constant calculations, harmonic analysis, protection coordination, dc load flow, battery discharge and sizing, earth grid design, cable pulling, and GIS map integration.
GDF Suez (Eurostag)
Eurostag is a package developed by Tractabel Engineering GDF Suez and RTE (France), which includes the following functions: load flow, dynamic simulation, critical clearing time calculation, eigenvalue computation and system linearisation, dynamic security assessment, model parameter identification and small signal analysis. One of the more unique features of Eurostag is the out-of-the-box modelling of power plant mechanical / energy conversion equipment such as boilers, gas turbines, etc.
GE Energy (PSLF)
GE Energy develop a range of utility software including PSLF (Positive Sequence Load Flow), a suite of analytical tools that can simulate large-scale power systems up to 60,000 buses.
Functions include load flow, OPF, short circuit and dynamic simulation. Includes support for a scripting language called EPCL.
IPSA Power

IPSA Power is a division of UK company TNEI that develops the IPSA (Interactive Power System Analsysis) software package. IPSA was started as a PhD project in 1954 and the first commercial version was released in 1980.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient and dynamic stability, harmonic analysis, protection coordination. A Python-based scripting language is supported, as well as an open API for use in other applications (with Visual Basic / VBA, C/C++ and Fortran bindings).
KEPCO (KW-PSS)
KEPCO Research Institute is a branch of the Korean company KEPCO (Korea Electric Power Corporation). In 2002, they started development on KW-PSS, a power systems analysis package with the following modules: Power Flow Analysis & Fault Analysis, Transient Stability Analysis, Voltage Stability Analysis, Small Signal Stability Analysis and Optimal Power Flow & Optimal Capacitor Placement.
MILSOFT (Windmil)
MILSOFT Utility Solutions are a Texas based company that develops Windmil, an electric distribution system planning and analysis package. Functions include load flow and voltage drop modeling, reliability analysis, contingency and sectionalizing studies, OPF, short circuit and fault current calculations, protective device coordination and arc flash hazard analysis.
Manitoba HVDC Research Centre (PSCAD)
Manitoba Hydro International is a Canadian company with a research arm called the Manitoba HVDC Research Centre that develops the software packages PSCAD (also known as PSCAD/EMTDC).
PSCAD is an electromagnetic time domain transient simulation environment and study tool, created in 1988 and first released commercially in 1993. It is a multi-purpose dynamic simulator with particular specialisation in HVDC applications.
MathWorks (SimPowerSystems)
Mathworks, the makers of general purpose mathematical software MATLAB, also develop an power systems simulation program. SimPowerSystems is a tool that extends MATLAB's Simulink and provides models of many components used in power systems, including three-phase machines, electric drives, and libraries of application-specific models such as Flexible AC Transmission Systems (FACTS) and wind-power generation. Harmonic analysis, calculation of Total Harmonic Distortion (THD), load flow, and other key power system analyses are automated.
MicroTran

MicroTran Power Systems Analysis Corporation is a spinoff company of the University of British Columbia (UBC), where the founders H. W. Dommel, J. R. Marti and L. Marti are (or were once) based. MicroTran is the UBC version of the electromagnetic transients program EMTP.
Nexant (SCOPE)
Nexant is a California based company that develop SCOPE, an integrated set of power system analysis tools intended for network operations. Functions include load flow, contingency analysis, security constrained OPF and market simulations.
Phase to Phase (Vision Network Analysis)
Phase to Phase BV is a Dutch company and the developers of the Vision Power Range software products. Vision Network Analysis has functions including load flow, short circuit, reliability, protection and harmonic analysis. The software also includes a built-in programming language for macro / script creation, as well as GIS integration.
Power Analytics (EDSA)
Power Analytics is a California based company that develop the Paladin suite of software products (formerly called EDSA). Paladin DesignBase is an integrated power systems modelling and analysis tool.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, arc flash simulations, OPF, reliability and capacity, protection coordination, optimal sizing and placement of reactive power sources, dynamic simulations, harmonic analysis, sizing tools (battery, cable, generator set, conduit, motor parameter estimation, etc), cable pulling and earth grid design.
Powertech Labs (DSATools)

Powertech Labs are a subsidiary of Canadian utility BC Hydro and developers of the dynamic security assessment and power systems analysis package DSATools. The tools are primarily designed for online dynamic security assessment.
DSATools comprises four main modules:
PSAT: Power flow and short circuit analysis tool
VSAT: Voltage stability analysis tool
TSAT: Transient stability analysis tool
SSAT: Small signal analysis tool
PowerWorld
PowerWorld Corporation are a Champaign, Illinois based firm that develop the PowerWorld Simulator suite of power systems analysis tools for Windows. The software focuses on a visual approach to power system simulation.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, sensitivity calculations, security constrained OPF, transient stability, transmission line parameter calculations. Includes scripting support.
PRDC (MiPower)
MiPower is an Indian product developed by Power Research and Development Consultants (PRDC) - a Bangalore based consulting and software development company. MiPower is the flagship product of PRDC comprising of a wide range of software applications for the design, analysis and simulation of electrical power system (transmission, distribution and generation systems). PRDC also owns several other products like Hydro-thermal Co-ordination, Web-based packages, Renewable Energy Scheduling, Energy Auditing, Automated Fault Analysis System and several other hardware and firmware for the power system community.
The history of MiPower dates back to a few decades and was among the first products that had a graphical user interface. MiPower has been built with expertise from over four decades of system operation, consulting and R&D in a country with one of the world's largest and most complex networks. Today, MiPower is based on the state-of-the-art technologies and runs on the latest Windows Operating System. Users of MiPower range from Canada to Japan and UK to Fiji Islands.
The functions of MiPower include load flow, short circuit, Eigenvalue analysis, 3-phase load flow (3pLFA), optimal power flow, contingency ranking and analysis, transient stability, motor starting, protection, EMT analysis, harmonic analysis, SSR, voltage stability analysis, long-term forecasting, network reduction, ground grid design, reliability, DC load flow and short circuit and battery sizing.
ReticMaster
ReticMaster is a Windows-based tool from South Africa designed for the analysis of radial networks. Functions include load flow, short circuit, motor starting and protection coordination.
SES & Technologies (CDEGS)
Safe Engineering Services & Technologies Ltd (SES; SES & Tech) is the world leader in grounding, lightning, and electromagnetic interference computations. They are developers of CDEGS (Current Distribution, Electromagnetic Fields, Grounding and Soil Structure Analysis), a grouping of software modules described as "a powerful set of integrated engineering software tools designed to accurately analyze problems involving grounding / earthing, electromagnetic fields, electromagnetic interference including AC/DC interference mitigation studies and various aspects of cathodic protection and anode bed analysis".
The package includes the following:
RESAP: Soil Resistivity Analysis
MALT: Low Frequency Grounding / Earthing Analysis
MALZ: Frequency Domain Grounding / Earthing Analysis
TRALIN: Line and Cable Constants (Parameters) & Induction Analysis
SPLITS: Detailed Fault Current Distribution and EMI Analysis
HIFREQ: Electromagnetic Fields Analysis
FFTSES: Automated Fast Fourier Transform Analysis
FCDIST: Simplified Fault Current Distribution Analysis
Per the website, CDEGS capabilities are:
Soil resistivity analysis and soil structure interpretation.
Grounding analysis: arbitrary soil structures; any frequency & transients.
Line constants for overhead and buried conductors or complex pipe-enclosed cable arrangements.
Load, fault & transient current distribution (in neutrals, shields, etc.).
Cathodic protection analysis of complex buried networks.
Inductive, conductive and capacitive interference in shared corridors.
Frequency and time domain analysis of electromagnetic fields generated by arbitrarily energized conductor networks (substations, transmission & distribution lines, industrial plants, etc.)
Supported Operating Systems: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1
Siemens PTI (PSS/E and SINCAL)
Siemens PTI is the consulting, software and training arm of Siemens AG. Siemens PTI offers the Power Systems Simulator (PSS) product suite, which includes among others:
PSSE
PSSSINCAL
The Power System Simulator for Engineering (PSS/E) was one of the first GUI-based power systems analysis software, and was first released in 1976. It was purchased by Siemens in 2005.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, dynamic simulations, OPF, contingency analysis (probabilistic and deterministic), protection, eigenvalue / modal analysis, harmonics and small signal stability. User-defined scripts can be created using a Python-style scripting language.
Siemens Network Calculator (SINCAL) is a software pacakage with planning tools for electricity as well as pipe networks (gas, water, heating / cooling). Functions relevant to power systems analysis include load flow (balanced and unbalanced), short circuit, time-domain dynamic simulations, eigenvalue and modal analysis (integrated with PSSNETOMAC), harmonic analysis, protection simulations (integrated with PSSPDMS), reliability and contingency analysis.
SIMPOW
SIMPOW is an integrated power systems analysis software package. Functions include load flow, short circuit, transient stability, voltage stability, small signal stability, SSR analysis, harmonic analysis and frequency scans. SIMPOW was originally developed by Manitoba HVDC Research Centre, but as of May 2014, ownership was transferred to Solvina.
SKM (Power*Tools for Windows)
SKM Systems Analysis are a California-based corporation that develop Power*Tools for Windows (PTW), an integrated suite of power systems analysis tools aimed at industrial systems. The original software, called DAPPER, was first released in 1978, though the initial version of PTW wasn't released until 1995.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, demand load analysis, OPF, load schedules, feeder and transformer sizing, protection coordination (CAPTOR), arc flash analysis, transient motor starting (TMS), harmonic analysis (HI_WAVE), transient stability (I*SIM), distribution reliability, earth grid design (GroundMat), dc load flow and short circuit analysis, battery sizing, cable pulling analysis and equipment evaluation.
Tom (PASHA)
TOM Industrial Consultants CAD / CAM are an Iranian company and the developers of PASHA (Power Apparatus & System Homological Analysis). PASHA modules include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient stability, motor starting, motor parameter estimation, reliability, harmonic analysis and protection.
Non-Commercial Software
AMES

AMES is a free open source software package for agent-based modelling of wholesale electricity markets (based on DC optimal power flow analysis).
DCOPFJ

DCOPFJ is a free open source "Java solver for bid/offer-based DC optimal power flow (DC-OPF) problems suitable for research, teaching, and training applications. The DCOPFJ package consists of two linked parts: an internal solver QuadProgJ for strictly convex quadratic programming problems, and an outer shell that automates input data preprocessing and output data display".
ATP-EMTP

The Alternative Transients Program (ATP) is a free (closed source) program for the digital simulation of electromagnetic (and electromechanical) transient phenomena. ATP-EMTP was first developed in 1984.
Dome

Dome is a Python-based project by Frederico Milano (creator of PSAT). Dome is a command-line application and can currently solve load flows, continuation power flow, time domain simulation including the quasi-static one, small signal stability analysis and optimal power flow.
Elplek

Elplek is a freeware short circuit, protection coordination and load flow calculation application for Windows developed by Ilkka Leikkonen.
InterPSS

InterPSS (Internet technology based Power System Simulator) is a free, open source power systems analysis package built in Java by a team of international developers from the US, Canada and China. InterPSS is an integrated package that can run load flow, short circuit, transient stability and power transfer analysis.
MatDyn

MatDyn is an open source extension of MATPOWER for the dynamic analysis of power systems. Following on from the MATPOWER philosophy, "it is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify."
MATPOWER

MATPOWER is a Matlab-based power systems simulation package developed at Cornell University. MATPOWER can solve load flow and optimal power flow problems, and "is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify".
OpenDSS
OpenDSS (Distribution System Simulator) is an open source project by the Electric Power Research Institute (EPRI). OpenDSS is Windows-based and "supports all rms steady-state (frequency domain) analyses commonly performed on electric power distribution systems, such as power flow, harmonic analysis and fault current calculations."
PSAT
The Power Systems Analysis Toolbox (PSAT) is a Matlab-based package developed by Frederico Milano for power systems analysis and simulation. Functions include load flow, OPF, small signal stability analysis and time domain simulation.
TEFTS
TEFTS is an open source program for DOS and UNIX "designed to do transient stability and energy function analyses of reduced dynamic models of ac/dc power systems, with additional capabilities for voltage stability (bifurcation) studies based on continuation methods. This package is not designed for "commercial grade" studies, but rather for research and teaching purposes."
UWPFLOW

UWPFLOW is an open source Windows and UNIX-based toolset "designed to calculate local bifurcations related to system limits or singularities in the system Jacobian. The program also generates a series of output files that allow further analyses, such as tangent vectors, left and right eigenvectors at a singular bifurcation point, Jacobians, power flow solutions at different loading levels, voltage stability indices, etc".

----------


## restesam

Power Systems Analysis Software

Power systems analysis and simulation software are ubiquitous in electrical engineering practice. Initially, they were used to quickly solve the non-linear load flow problem and calculate short circuit currents, but their use has been extended to many other areas such as power system stability, protection and coordination, contingency / reliability, economic modelling, etc.

This article provides a list of the most common software packages used for power systems analysis, and surveys both commercial and non-commercial software (listed in alphabetical order by vendor name).
Commercial Software
Advanced Grounding Concepts (WinIGS)

WinIGS is software for "Integrated Grounding System" (IGS) analysis. It has a straightforward graphical user interface (GUI) allowing quick and simple modelling of ground grids. After creating the model, you can observe effects of different fault current magnitudes applied to the grid and identify areas where touch and step voltage potential thresholds are exceeded (see Earthing Calculation - Touch and Step Potential Criteria. If necessary, one can easily go back to the model and mitigate for those personnel safety violations by adding bare copper conductor and ground rods (see general note below).

Software Note: Soil resistivity layer profiles are limited to two layers. The benefit is extremely quick solution times compared to a program that may run for an hour or so with a complicated soil model. Unfortunately, the results may not be as accurate and this could be life-threatening in areas with larger fault current sources and undersized ground grids.

The second function is the lightning analysis tool. There is a preset 3D library of substation equipment (bulk supply transformers, circuit breakers, switches, rigid bus structures, etc) where the user can input length, width, and height dimensions to create a full replica of the substation to then use for lightning protection design in the form of lightning mast structures and static shield wire. If one wants to save time and be more conservative, they can easily model all of the equipment as blocks. The tool allows one to apply either fixed angel theorem (recommended for 69kV, 350kV-BIL systems or below) or the rolling sphere method (some 69kV, 350kV-BIL yards and typically voltages above 69kV), but not both simultaneously (at this time). Note that it is easy to switch between the two when observing different sections of the substation yard. See IEEE 998-1996, Guide for Direct Lightning Stroke Shielding of Substations for more information on lightning protection.

General Note: The size of copper depends on the available amount of fault current, and typical sizes are 4/0 (212kcmil), 250kcmil, 300kcmil, 350kcmil, and 500kcmil. Ground rods are typically Copperweld copper-clad (copper-covered) steel, and are 8ft or 10ft. They can also be coupled together to achieve desireable, lower resistivity soil layers that may

See the website for a description of the expanded capabilities in the program, such as modelling remote substations as one network and calculating the system impedance, and others.

Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7
ASPEN

ASPEN (Advanced Systems for Power Engineering) are a California based company that develops the following separate Windows platform products:

OneLiner - short circuit and relay coordination program (and the Breaker Rating Module add-on checks the rating of circuit breakers against the short circuit currents they need to interrupt)
DistriView - integrated suite of voltage drop, short circuit, relay coordination, and harmonics and reliability calculation software for utility distribution systems
Power Flow Program - power flow program designed for the planning, design and operating studies of transmission, sub-transmission and distribution networks (includes a BASIC-style scripting language)
Line Constants Program - calculates electrical parameters of overhead transmission lines and underground cables
Relay Database - a repository of relay information for electric utilities and industrial facilities
Line Database - an electronic depository of data related to power lines and cables

BCP Switzerland (NEPLAN)

BCP Switzerland are a Zurich-based company and the developers of NEPLAN, a modular power systems analysis package.

NEPLAN has the following modules: load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, line parameter calculations, network reduction, harmonic analysis, investment analysis, dynamic simulation, reliability analysis, overcurrent and distance protection, earthing analysis, load forecasting, network optimisation tools, arc flash analysis and cable sizing. NEPLAN also features a C/C++ based programming language and MATLAB interface.
Commonwealth Associates (Transmission 2000)
Commonwealth Associates Inc are a Jackson, Michigan based company specialising in transmission and distribution services. Transmission 2000 is a proprietary product developed by Commonwealth Associates for the analysis of utility transmission systems.
Features of Transmission 2000 include load flow, constrained economic dis-----, transient stability, short circuit, protection analysis and calculation of line constants.
CYME
CYME International is a Canadian firm (now part of the Cooper Power Systems family) that develops an integrated suite of modular power engineering applications, as well as standalone applications for cable ampacity calculations and electromagnetic transients.
The integrated suite has a range of functions including load flow, short circuit, OPF, load balancing, load allocation / estimation, optimal capacitor placement, network forecaster, reliability, transient stability, harmonic analysis, dynamic motor starting, contingency, protection coordination, switching optimisation, GIS overlay, earthing grid design and arc flash analysis.
DIgSILENT (PowerFactory)
DIgSILENT GmbH is a German company that develops PowerFactory, a Windows-based integrated power systems modelling and analysis package. DIgSILENT PowerFactory is easy to use and caters for all standard power system analysis needs, including high-end applications in new technologies such as wind power and distributed generation and the handling of very large power systems. In addition to the stand-alone solution, the PowerFactory engine can be smoothly integrated into GIS, DMS and EMS supporting open system standards.
Some of the functions include power flow analysis, fault analysis, stability analysis, network reduction, protection analysis, electromagnetic transients analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, harmonic load flow, state estimation, contingency and reliability assessments, overhead line and cable parameter calculation, distribution network analysis, eigenvalue / modal analysis.
Features include a C++ style scripting language called the DPL and a single, integrated, flexible database.
DNV GL (SynerGEE Electric)
SynerGEE Electric is a power system analysis package developed by DNV GL. Functions include load flow, symmetrical and asymmetrical faults, capacitor placement, cable ampacity, contingency switching, switch optimization, harmonic impedance, motor starting, phase balancing, predictive reliability, and protective device coordination.
Energy Computer Systems (SPARD)
Energy Computer Systems is a Colombian company that develops SPARD mp Power, an integrated power systems analysis software package.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, harmonic analysis, automatic protection coordination, transient stability, OPF and optimisation tools.
Electrocon (CAPE)
Electrocon International are a Michigan based company and developers of the Computer Aided Protection Engineering (CAPE) software, a Windows-platform protection tool designed for high voltage transmission systems and distribution systems within electric power utilities. CAPE was first released in 1990.
Functions include short circuit analysis, protection coordination, relay settings and checking with a system simulator, load flow, OPF, short circuit reduction, breaker duty evaluation and line constants calculations.
EMTP-RV
The ElectroMagnetic Transients Program (EMTP) was first developed by Prof. Hermann Dommel in the 60s/70s for the analysis of electromagnetic transients. It was commercialised in 1987 and released as DCG EMTP and later EMTP96. EMTP-RV is the latest commercial released of the program, created by Jean Mahseredjian and currently being developed by POWERSYS.
EPFL (SIMSEN)
SIMSEN is a simulation software package for the analysis of power systems and adjustable speed drives. It is developed by the École Polytechnique Fdrale de Lausanne (EPFL). Analysis features include the simulation of electromagnetic transients in AC/DC networks, transient stability, general fault analysis and sub-synchronous Resonance (SSR).
ERACS
ERA Technology are a UK-based consultancy that also develop the power system analysis program ERACS. Features include: load flow, short circuit, arc flash analysis, harmonic studies, transient stability and protection coordination.
EasyPower
EasyPower LLC, founded in 1990 and based in Oregon, are the developers of EasyPower, an integrated power systems analysis software, with an array of products such as EasyPower, EasySolv, SafetyTracker and Oneline Designer. The flagship product, EasyPower, includes the following modules: arc flash analysis, power flow, short circuit, OPF, protective device coordination, dynamic stability, transient motor starting, and harmonic analysis.
Additional workflow enhancing modules include SmartPDC, which automates protective device coordination, and SmartDesign which automatically sizes feeders, breakers, switchgear, fuses, busway, MCCs, panels, etc to NEC requirements. The ScenarioManager feature allows the study of multiple system scenarios on the fly.
Oneline Designer is a cost effective solution for people who are dedicated to creating onelines, as well as system data collection and entry.
ETAP
Founded in 1986 and headquartered in Irvine, California, ETAP is a company specialising in electrical power system modeling, design, analysis, optimization, and predictive real-time solutions. To date, more than 50,000 licenses of the Companys ETAP and ETAP Real-Time products have been used in generation, transmission, distribution, and industrial power system projects around the world.
Functions include arc flash analysis, load flow analysis, short circuit analysis, motor starting, OPF, transient stability analysis, generator start-up, parameter estimation, cable sizing, transformer tap optimization, reliability assessment, transmission line constant calculations, harmonic analysis, protection coordination, dc load flow, battery discharge and sizing, earth grid design, cable pulling, and GIS map integration.
GDF Suez (Eurostag)
Eurostag is a package developed by Tractabel Engineering GDF Suez and RTE (France), which includes the following functions: load flow, dynamic simulation, critical clearing time calculation, eigenvalue computation and system linearisation, dynamic security assessment, model parameter identification and small signal analysis. One of the more unique features of Eurostag is the out-of-the-box modelling of power plant mechanical / energy conversion equipment such as boilers, gas turbines, etc.
GE Energy (PSLF)
GE Energy develop a range of utility software including PSLF (Positive Sequence Load Flow), a suite of analytical tools that can simulate large-scale power systems up to 60,000 buses.
Functions include load flow, OPF, short circuit and dynamic simulation. Includes support for a scripting language called EPCL.
IPSA Power

IPSA Power is a division of UK company TNEI that develops the IPSA (Interactive Power System Analsysis) software package. IPSA was started as a PhD project in 1954 and the first commercial version was released in 1980.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient and dynamic stability, harmonic analysis, protection coordination. A Python-based scripting language is supported, as well as an open API for use in other applications (with Visual Basic / VBA, C/C++ and Fortran bindings).
KEPCO (KW-PSS)
KEPCO Research Institute is a branch of the Korean company KEPCO (Korea Electric Power Corporation). In 2002, they started development on KW-PSS, a power systems analysis package with the following modules: Power Flow Analysis & Fault Analysis, Transient Stability Analysis, Voltage Stability Analysis, Small Signal Stability Analysis and Optimal Power Flow & Optimal Capacitor Placement.
MILSOFT (Windmil)
MILSOFT Utility Solutions are a Texas based company that develops Windmil, an electric distribution system planning and analysis package. Functions include load flow and voltage drop modeling, reliability analysis, contingency and sectionalizing studies, OPF, short circuit and fault current calculations, protective device coordination and arc flash hazard analysis.
Manitoba HVDC Research Centre (PSCAD)
Manitoba Hydro International is a Canadian company with a research arm called the Manitoba HVDC Research Centre that develops the software packages PSCAD (also known as PSCAD/EMTDC).
PSCAD is an electromagnetic time domain transient simulation environment and study tool, created in 1988 and first released commercially in 1993. It is a multi-purpose dynamic simulator with particular specialisation in HVDC applications.
MathWorks (SimPowerSystems)
Mathworks, the makers of general purpose mathematical software MATLAB, also develop an power systems simulation program. SimPowerSystems is a tool that extends MATLAB's Simulink and provides models of many components used in power systems, including three-phase machines, electric drives, and libraries of application-specific models such as Flexible AC Transmission Systems (FACTS) and wind-power generation. Harmonic analysis, calculation of Total Harmonic Distortion (THD), load flow, and other key power system analyses are automated.
MicroTran

MicroTran Power Systems Analysis Corporation is a spinoff company of the University of British Columbia (UBC), where the founders H. W. Dommel, J. R. Marti and L. Marti are (or were once) based. MicroTran is the UBC version of the electromagnetic transients program EMTP.
Nexant (SCOPE)
Nexant is a California based company that develop SCOPE, an integrated set of power system analysis tools intended for network operations. Functions include load flow, contingency analysis, security constrained OPF and market simulations.
Phase to Phase (Vision Network Analysis)
Phase to Phase BV is a Dutch company and the developers of the Vision Power Range software products. Vision Network Analysis has functions including load flow, short circuit, reliability, protection and harmonic analysis. The software also includes a built-in programming language for macro / script creation, as well as GIS integration.
Power Analytics (EDSA)
Power Analytics is a California based company that develop the Paladin suite of software products (formerly called EDSA). Paladin DesignBase is an integrated power systems modelling and analysis tool.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, arc flash simulations, OPF, reliability and capacity, protection coordination, optimal sizing and placement of reactive power sources, dynamic simulations, harmonic analysis, sizing tools (battery, cable, generator set, conduit, motor parameter estimation, etc), cable pulling and earth grid design.
Powertech Labs (DSATools)

Powertech Labs are a subsidiary of Canadian utility BC Hydro and developers of the dynamic security assessment and power systems analysis package DSATools. The tools are primarily designed for online dynamic security assessment.
DSATools comprises four main modules:
PSAT: Power flow and short circuit analysis tool
VSAT: Voltage stability analysis tool
TSAT: Transient stability analysis tool
SSAT: Small signal analysis tool
PowerWorld
PowerWorld Corporation are a Champaign, Illinois based firm that develop the PowerWorld Simulator suite of power systems analysis tools for Windows. The software focuses on a visual approach to power system simulation.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, sensitivity calculations, security constrained OPF, transient stability, transmission line parameter calculations. Includes scripting support.
PRDC (MiPower)
MiPower is an Indian product developed by Power Research and Development Consultants (PRDC) - a Bangalore based consulting and software development company. MiPower is the flagship product of PRDC comprising of a wide range of software applications for the design, analysis and simulation of electrical power system (transmission, distribution and generation systems). PRDC also owns several other products like Hydro-thermal Co-ordination, Web-based packages, Renewable Energy Scheduling, Energy Auditing, Automated Fault Analysis System and several other hardware and firmware for the power system community.
The history of MiPower dates back to a few decades and was among the first products that had a graphical user interface. MiPower has been built with expertise from over four decades of system operation, consulting and R&D in a country with one of the world's largest and most complex networks. Today, MiPower is based on the state-of-the-art technologies and runs on the latest Windows Operating System. Users of MiPower range from Canada to Japan and UK to Fiji Islands.
The functions of MiPower include load flow, short circuit, Eigenvalue analysis, 3-phase load flow (3pLFA), optimal power flow, contingency ranking and analysis, transient stability, motor starting, protection, EMT analysis, harmonic analysis, SSR, voltage stability analysis, long-term forecasting, network reduction, ground grid design, reliability, DC load flow and short circuit and battery sizing.
ReticMaster
ReticMaster is a Windows-based tool from South Africa designed for the analysis of radial networks. Functions include load flow, short circuit, motor starting and protection coordination.
SES & Technologies (CDEGS)
Safe Engineering Services & Technologies Ltd (SES; SES & Tech) is the world leader in grounding, lightning, and electromagnetic interference computations. They are developers of CDEGS (Current Distribution, Electromagnetic Fields, Grounding and Soil Structure Analysis), a grouping of software modules described as "a powerful set of integrated engineering software tools designed to accurately analyze problems involving grounding / earthing, electromagnetic fields, electromagnetic interference including AC/DC interference mitigation studies and various aspects of cathodic protection and anode bed analysis".
The package includes the following:
RESAP: Soil Resistivity Analysis
MALT: Low Frequency Grounding / Earthing Analysis
MALZ: Frequency Domain Grounding / Earthing Analysis
TRALIN: Line and Cable Constants (Parameters) & Induction Analysis
SPLITS: Detailed Fault Current Distribution and EMI Analysis
HIFREQ: Electromagnetic Fields Analysis
FFTSES: Automated Fast Fourier Transform Analysis
FCDIST: Simplified Fault Current Distribution Analysis
Per the website, CDEGS capabilities are:
Soil resistivity analysis and soil structure interpretation.
Grounding analysis: arbitrary soil structures; any frequency & transients.
Line constants for overhead and buried conductors or complex pipe-enclosed cable arrangements.
Load, fault & transient current distribution (in neutrals, shields, etc.).
Cathodic protection analysis of complex buried networks.
Inductive, conductive and capacitive interference in shared corridors.
Frequency and time domain analysis of electromagnetic fields generated by arbitrarily energized conductor networks (substations, transmission & distribution lines, industrial plants, etc.)
Supported Operating Systems: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1
Siemens PTI (PSS/E and SINCAL)
Siemens PTI is the consulting, software and training arm of Siemens AG. Siemens PTI offers the Power Systems Simulator (PSS) product suite, which includes among others:
PSSE
PSSSINCAL
The Power System Simulator for Engineering (PSS/E) was one of the first GUI-based power systems analysis software, and was first released in 1976. It was purchased by Siemens in 2005.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, dynamic simulations, OPF, contingency analysis (probabilistic and deterministic), protection, eigenvalue / modal analysis, harmonics and small signal stability. User-defined scripts can be created using a Python-style scripting language.
Siemens Network Calculator (SINCAL) is a software pacakage with planning tools for electricity as well as pipe networks (gas, water, heating / cooling). Functions relevant to power systems analysis include load flow (balanced and unbalanced), short circuit, time-domain dynamic simulations, eigenvalue and modal analysis (integrated with PSSNETOMAC), harmonic analysis, protection simulations (integrated with PSSPDMS), reliability and contingency analysis.
SIMPOW
SIMPOW is an integrated power systems analysis software package. Functions include load flow, short circuit, transient stability, voltage stability, small signal stability, SSR analysis, harmonic analysis and frequency scans. SIMPOW was originally developed by Manitoba HVDC Research Centre, but as of May 2014, ownership was transferred to Solvina.
SKM (Power*Tools for Windows)
SKM Systems Analysis are a California-based corporation that develop Power*Tools for Windows (PTW), an integrated suite of power systems analysis tools aimed at industrial systems. The original software, called DAPPER, was first released in 1978, though the initial version of PTW wasn't released until 1995.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, demand load analysis, OPF, load schedules, feeder and transformer sizing, protection coordination (CAPTOR), arc flash analysis, transient motor starting (TMS), harmonic analysis (HI_WAVE), transient stability (I*SIM), distribution reliability, earth grid design (GroundMat), dc load flow and short circuit analysis, battery sizing, cable pulling analysis and equipment evaluation.
Tom (PASHA)
TOM Industrial Consultants CAD / CAM are an Iranian company and the developers of PASHA (Power Apparatus & System Homological Analysis). PASHA modules include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient stability, motor starting, motor parameter estimation, reliability, harmonic analysis and protection.
Non-Commercial Software
AMES

AMES is a free open source software package for agent-based modelling of wholesale electricity markets (based on DC optimal power flow analysis).
DCOPFJ

DCOPFJ is a free open source "Java solver for bid/offer-based DC optimal power flow (DC-OPF) problems suitable for research, teaching, and training applications. The DCOPFJ package consists of two linked parts: an internal solver QuadProgJ for strictly convex quadratic programming problems, and an outer shell that automates input data preprocessing and output data display".
ATP-EMTP

The Alternative Transients Program (ATP) is a free (closed source) program for the digital simulation of electromagnetic (and electromechanical) transient phenomena. ATP-EMTP was first developed in 1984.
Dome

Dome is a Python-based project by Frederico Milano (creator of PSAT). Dome is a command-line application and can currently solve load flows, continuation power flow, time domain simulation including the quasi-static one, small signal stability analysis and optimal power flow.
Elplek

Elplek is a freeware short circuit, protection coordination and load flow calculation application for Windows developed by Ilkka Leikkonen.
InterPSS

InterPSS (Internet technology based Power System Simulator) is a free, open source power systems analysis package built in Java by a team of international developers from the US, Canada and China. InterPSS is an integrated package that can run load flow, short circuit, transient stability and power transfer analysis.
MatDyn

MatDyn is an open source extension of MATPOWER for the dynamic analysis of power systems. Following on from the MATPOWER philosophy, "it is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify."
MATPOWER

MATPOWER is a Matlab-based power systems simulation package developed at Cornell University. MATPOWER can solve load flow and optimal power flow problems, and "is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify".
OpenDSS
OpenDSS (Distribution System Simulator) is an open source project by the Electric Power Research Institute (EPRI). OpenDSS is Windows-based and "supports all rms steady-state (frequency domain) analyses commonly performed on electric power distribution systems, such as power flow, harmonic analysis and fault current calculations."
PSAT
The Power Systems Analysis Toolbox (PSAT) is a Matlab-based package developed by Frederico Milano for power systems analysis and simulation. Functions include load flow, OPF, small signal stability analysis and time domain simulation.
TEFTS
TEFTS is an open source program for DOS and UNIX "designed to do transient stability and energy function analyses of reduced dynamic models of ac/dc power systems, with additional capabilities for voltage stability (bifurcation) studies based on continuation methods. This package is not designed for "commercial grade" studies, but rather for research and teaching purposes."
UWPFLOW

UWPFLOW is an open source Windows and UNIX-based toolset "designed to calculate local bifurcations related to system limits or singularities in the system Jacobian. The program also generates a series of output files that allow further analyses, such as tangent vectors, left and right eigenvectors at a singular bifurcation point, Jacobians, power flow solutions at different loading levels, voltage stability indices, etc".

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Am facing issue with ETAP 12.6, Its does not save the project randomly. please find attached screen shot for reference please help.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,


Am facing issue with ETAP 12.6, Its does not save the project randomly. please find attached screen shot for reference please help.See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## raj151857

unable to upload due to system problem but please help

----------


## raj151857

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj151857

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ttszeged

Hey, 

this Saving issue happens if you have too long file path. (at least it happened to me before). try to change path and see what happens.
regards

----------


## ttszeged

Hey, 

this Saving issue happens if you have too long file path. (at least it happened to me before). try to change path and see what happens.
regards

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friend path is too short c:\Etaps

----------


## surgeArrester

> Dear Friend path is too short c:\Etaps



I have posted this issue before. And cadguy had already given comments regarding this med. I did not use this until now. I still use ETAP v11.0

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

pleas post the ***** for etap11 windwos 7 64 bit

----------


## surgeArrester

> pleas post the ***** for etap11 windwos 7 64 bit



What?.. It has been posted last year. Seek and you shall find.

----------


## m_azmoode

please share activation code Etap 12.5.0 

please sent to me: mojtaba.azmooode@gmail.com

----------


## m_azmoode

please share activation code Etap 12.5.0 

please sent to me: mojtaba.azmooode@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## orlyboy

> What?.. It has been posted last year. Seek and you shall find.



as said by surgeArrester, seek and you shall find.

See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## orlyboy

> What?.. It has been posted last year. Seek and you shall find.



as said by surgeArrester, seek and you shall find.

----------


## etapexpert

> Tested with Windows Vista 32 bits and Windows 7 64 bits (Home Premium).
> In both cases de -------- works perfectly.
> 
> I have put the the instal**tion files, -------- and a Readme.txt tutorial for Vista 32 bits & W7 64 bits at the following location:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful post. Thank you luis4170. I didn't go beyond this thread, so I am thankful for this information and the real *****ers. Whether this info is already provided with any other reply, I thank to them too.

I installed in Window7 home premium 32 bit. It works very well.

----------


## etapexpert

> Hey, 
> 
> this Saving issue happens if you have too long file path. (at least it happened to me before). try to change path and see what happens.
> regards



Raj, Are you never able to save the project or it is saving but some time it does not ?

----------


## cadguy

ETAP 12.6.5 is released.

----------


## raj151857

> Raj, Are you never able to save the project or it is saving but some time it does not ?



Dear etapexpert,
Trust you will be fine. I am able to save but 1 out of 10 times it create problem.

----------


## raj151857

> Raj, Are you never able to save the project or it is saving but some time it does not ?



Dear etapexpert,
Trust you will be fine. I am able to save but 1 out of 10 times it create problem. it happen some times no always.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Dear etapexpert,
> Trust you will be fine. I am able to save but 1 out of 10 times it create problem. it happen some times no always.



I'm just curious. Why risk using ETAP 12.6 despite that this ETAP is unstable? I suggest using ETAP v11. You can still install it on windows 8 64bit.

----------


## fgm

First i would like for 12.6.
I installed it and it works fine, but when I open a previous project ETAP says"The parameter is incorrect"
Who is this incorrect parameter can not say.Does anyone know what is this parameter?

----------


## fgm

First i would like for 12.6.
I installed it and it works fine, but when I open a previous project ETAP says"The parameter is incorrect"
Who is this incorrect parameter can not say.Does anyone know what is this parameter?

----------


## cadguy

We had a long discussion about working of this med_icine on this thread. Please refer to that.

Here is the link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Eng.soft2015

The Stable version of ETAP 12.6 is available, please send message to me: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## luis4170

Here you have the links for the different versions:


ETAP 6.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.5
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 11.0


-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 12.6
-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## luis4170

Or copying and pasting the complete links for the different versions:


ETAP 6.0
---------
****https://mega.co.nz/#!iAlSURID!EoNCclAr7LgYlvzgJDYESQws-MZ9xJRAcT7djljJWWw*******[/url]


ETAP 7.0
---------
*****https://mega.co.nz/#!3MN0BBrD!HsH5cR2yXvde6LmpyFuAxia50FU6BA89KhAqLqT  xz8k*****[/url]


ETAP 7.5
---------
*****https://mega.co.nz/#!WAFzgYST!TfbCJzraaKAkqwXVtRT9zVjwwN8GrR-zNqFMU6qD_HY*****[/url]


ETAP 11.0
-----------
******https://mega.co.nz/#!vMkGGZxZ!ZvTRmR_K9fioJOl9c_6ESmOoHeRctyLSvTbvCwC  BQJs*****[/url]


ETAP 12.6
-----------
*****https://mega.co.nz/#!fVEihSgL!sAwTVBPslld0PwCZluz6s9-FQlZfC4oS9HRnrYuGPLQ****[/url]

----------


## soong

hi luis4170

thanks
have you etap 11.0 *****?

----------


## soong

hi luis4170
have you etap 11.0 cr***?
thanks

----------


## luis4170

All of them are complete and they coming from other threads in this forum.

----------


## ashameen

@ I need it also

----------


## Sreeram

Hi everyone,
I am using E_T_A_P to analyse a power grid, and I want to conduct contingency analysis of the same system using DSATool software (by powertech). DSATool allows direct import of database in IEEE format and RAW Data format. But the version of E_T_A_P I am using (ver 9) is not supporting data export into IEEE format. But it is available in higher versions. I am not in a position to upgrade my version. Can someone with data exchange capability to IEEE format help me by converting my data base to IEEE format in their format ???? My email address is sreerampdm@gmail.com . My use is only for academic purpose.

Waiting for someone to reply,

Sreeram, Kerala, India. (sreerampdm@gmail.com)

----------


## Sreeram

Hi everyone,
I am using E_T_A_P to analyse a power grid, and I want to conduct contingency analysis of the same system using DSATool software (by powertech). DSATool allows direct import of database in IEEE format and RAW Data format. But the version of E_T_A_P I am using (ver 9) is not supporting data export into IEEE format. But it is available in higher versions. I am not in a position to upgrade my version. Can someone with data exchange capability to IEEE format help me by converting my data base to IEEE format in their format ???? My email address is sreerampdm@gmail.com . My use is only for academic purpose.

Waiting for someone to reply,

Sreeram, Kerala, India. (sreerampdm@gmail.com)

----------


## PAUL20

HI IF SOMEONE NEED THE ******** FOR ETAP 12.6, THERE IS.
FULL 65000 BUS AND ALL MODULES WORKING.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ENJOY PAUL.......

----------


## PAUL20

HI IF SOMEONE NEED THE ******** FOR ETAP 12.6, THERE IS.
FULL 65000 BUS AND ALL MODULES WORKING.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ENJOY PAUL.......

----------


## surgeArrester

Same file... For me, this med contains errors. If you want to learn this is ok. But for me, for example returns error on transient stability runs. After few use of ETAP "parameter incorrect" appears. The c.r.a.c.k of etap 11 is applicable to etap 12 however, we just dont have the serial.

----------


## PAUL20

Dear may be some problem with your configuration. Try to run the Example3 of the Example-Other folder, and you see that there is no problem.
My system is 8 64 bits.

paul20

----------


## PAUL20

Dear may be some problem with your configuration. Try to run the Example3 of the Example-Other folder, and you see that there is no problem.


My system is 8 64 bits.

paul20See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## surgeArrester

No you are wrong. I have tried the same file on etap 11 and 12. You may not encounter the problem now, but sooner or later it will come. An analysis of this c.r.a.c.k file has been given on previous posts. You may refer on it. This version also runs transient stability quite longer than the normal version. But thanks to one who still made this c.r.a.c.k. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## electricdize

friends:

you can try this!


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] uGPLQ

(this is another l1n.K but I have not tryed with this second:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .exe )

and for the m3Dic1n.4:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. html

good luck!

----------


## electricdize

if you have any problem with the lin.K in mega, try with:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## electricdize

if you have any problem with the lin.K in mega, try with:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pajohny

Thanks for the uploads. I downloaded the ******** using the 3rd link i.e from '4 Shared' and installed ETAP 12.6. The message "Parameter not correct" is still coming when opening a file after saving in ETAP 12.6. After clicking "OK" of the message the ETAP 12.6 is working. When opening the files saved in ETAP 11, there is no problem. I think the problem is in saving the file in ETAP 12.6.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Thanks for the uploads. I downloaded the ******** using the 3rd link i.e from '4 Shared' and installed ETAP 12.6. The message "Parameter not correct" is still coming when opening a file after saving in ETAP 12.6. After clicking "OK" of the message the ETAP 12.6 is working. When opening the files saved in ETAP 11, there is no problem. I think the problem is in saving the file in ETAP 12.6.



Told you. This was explained by previous posts.

----------


## noe9630

Someone has used this me*d in eta*p 12*.6*.5 ?? Maybe works, greetings!

----------


## duchoang5000

LINK FULL ***** **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smsuman

i am using etap 12.6. But for me step potential graph not come. How to solve this problems?

----------


## surgeArrester

[ not so serious answer ] Of course it will not come, it has no legs!

[serious answer] If you are using IEEE method, graph is not necessary, that's why it has no option for plotting.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Thanks for the uploads. I downloaded the ******** using the 3rd link i.e from '4 Shared' and installed ETAP 12.6. The message "Parameter not correct" is still coming when opening a file after saving in ETAP 12.6. After clicking "OK" of the message the ETAP 12.6 is working. When opening the files saved in ETAP 11, there is no problem. I think the problem is in saving the file in ETAP 12.6.



this problem appears when you create presentations on ETAP 12, for every presentation that you create show this error at loading files.

----------


## fardid

try this


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## fardid

try this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nodongle.biz

Solution for ETAP 12.6 and 14.0 is ready and available by **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## seahhh

i sell etap 14 and cyme and aesypower, ingeneiria.chile.soft@gmail.com

----------


## raz

> i sell etap 14 and cyme and aesypower, ingeneiria.chile.soft@gmail.com



^^ try to find a better job :P

----------


## Ammar_khalid

Can anyone be kind enough to share the link again

----------


## abasy ali

CSI ETABS 2015 v15.1.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

> CSI ETABS 2015 v15.1.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



CSI ETABS is a civil engineering software. ETAP is for Electrical engineers.

----------


## soldadillo1

Hi there, 

I have installed ETAP 12.6 but Ground Grid System module is not active... Any way to activate it????

----------


## soldadillo1

Hi there, 

I have installed ETAP 12.6 but Ground Grid System module is not active... Any way to activate it????

----------


## VEERA21

Any body having ETAP 12 Activation key? please Share

----------


## fgf

Does anyone know what version of ARCGis needed for ETAP 12.6 to recognize?

----------


## BabyBear

Can anyone share ETAP 12.6 with ********? Thanks.

See More: Etap 12.6

----------


## BabyBear

ETAP v11 will also do. Thanks.

----------


## redge

thus anyone has the file echo1260.exe for ETAP 12.6?

----------


## cadguy

............

----------


## raz

...................

----------


## khubar

If anyone has ETAP 14.1 m3d!c!n please send me PM.

----------


## nodongle.biz

I have solution for ETAP 14.1.

----------


## mukhriz

> I have solution for ETAP 14.1.



pls share

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## khubar

does anyone have ETAP 12.7 Installer (Setup) ?

----------


## mohamed ismail hkimi

bonjour 
je suis ingenieur lectrique et j'ai besoin de ETAP 12.
oubien une mise  jour de mon etap 7 

merci de votre collaboration

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mukhriz

> thus anyone has the file echo1260.exe for ETAP 12.6?



some named it echo.exe,some is *****.exe,some is download,_ir.exe..all are the same.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: Etap 12.6

----------


## saftware

attention
"mukhriz" have multiple account.
"mukhriz" is "s64s" and other account.
mukhriz is saeid alinezhad.
he is from iran and he is seller.
he have many email.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

> attention
> "mukhriz" have multiple account.
> "mukhriz" is "s64s" and other account.
> mukhriz is saeid alinezhad.
> he is from iran and he is seller.
> he have many email.
> 
> Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Dangerous....

----------


## ionioni

my 2 cents: it happens that i can confirm that what mukhiz is saying is true about his country origin(malaysia) and not being a seller. i don't really understand all this rage that saftware is showing towards him (i can think of a few reasons tho). either way, to post the same offensive message multiple times on various threads is childish, especially considering they have no logical support whatsoever

----------


## himmelstern

I shared software with mukhiz, with no interest at all, when he had software that know that I need, he sent me a PM and share me, the same process at vice versa.

----------


## raz

> I shared software with mukhiz, with no interest at all, when he had software that know that I need, he sent me a PM and share me, the same process at vice versa.



Thats the true spirit of EGPET

----------


## mukhriz

thank you ioninoni and himmetsstern

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> I shared software with mukhiz, with no interest at all, when he had software that know that I need, he sent me a PM and share me, the same process at vice versa.



It will be better sharing it in this forum, not only via PM.

----------


## steven iprocel

Etap 12.6
Someone knows when you try to save any project many times or several times then you cannot save more... any solution about this?
THX.

----------


## nodongle.biz

It means that you using public HASP key emulator or with blacklisted ID.
I have full working private solution for ETAP 12.6, 14.0 and 14.1.

----------


## mukhriz

> It means that you using public HASP key emulator or with blacklisted ID.
> I have full working private solution for ETAP 12.6, 14.0 and 14.1.



will u share 12.6?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

> will u share 12.6?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



An expected response from adam..

Haha

----------


## mukhriz

> An expected response from adam..
> 
> Haha



yeappp..you are good.

by the way,the respond is 0/ pc



Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: Etap 12.6

----------


## zenzomaru

THIS CODE FUNCTION!
M5BKgDx53&kqpLT22msddDveZpSdMxB4&im2

----------


## hatashita

is this works etap 16?
how to do?

----------


## mukhriz

Lemme know if it works...

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> THIS CODE FUNCTION!
> M5BKgDx53&kqpLT22msddDveZpSdMxB4&im2



this code for ETAP 12.6. See the following instruction for ETAP 12.6
- Install app
- Copy "*****_DownLoadLy.iR.exe" to install dir (Default: "C:\ETAP 1260")
- Run ***** and click on "*****" button* then "Exit"
- Run app 
- In "ETAP License Path Selection" window press OK button* ETAP key will by found.
- In "Enter your Activation Code" window* enter activation code: M5BKgDx53&kqpLT22msddDveZpSdMxB4&im2
- Done!

NOTES:
- This license for Enterprise version and some module not active.
- New ETAP nag feature "Register for Automatic ETAP Software Upgrades" is disabled.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hatashita

> this code for ETAP 12.6. See the following instruction for ETAP 12.6
> - Install app
> - Copy "*****_DownLoadLy.iR.exe" to install dir (Default: "C:\ETAP 1260")
> - Run ***** and click on "*****" button* then "Exit"
> - Run app 
> - In "ETAP License Path Selection" window press OK button* ETAP key will by found.
> - In "Enter your Activation Code" window* enter activation code: M5BKgDx53&kqpLT22msddDveZpSdMxB4&im2
> - Done!
> 
> ...



ask etap 16 works?
you idiot = himelsten surgearested?

----------


## surgeArrester

> ask etap 16 works?
> you idiot = himelsten surgearested?



no hope for this guy.. did no read the previous and ask wrong questions..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

*** did not read****


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

